# Stare insieme per i figli, separarsi per i figli



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2014)

Ho trovato questo interessante articolo su questo interessante blog. Lo offro alla lettura.

*Separarsi è educazione emotiva*
Quando ero molto piccola, i miei genitori si separarono e dopo qualche anno persi mio padre. Lui mi manca ogni giorno, da ventidue anni. Ho odiato mia madre per tutta l’adolescenza. Le dicevo che _Lui_ sarebbe stato meglio di lei, come genitore. E lei, orgogliosa e ostinata, non rispondeva, lasciando che io ergessi quel muro.Poi come capita a tutti, l’adolescenza mi è passata senza lasciarmi grossi danni cerebrali (o almeno, così mi pare), e ho provato a perseguire la strada dell’onestà intellettuale.
Diventata adulta, non senza sforzo, l’ho ammesso: quando mio padre se n’è andato di casa, la mia vita non è peggiorata.
Perché *lui mi faceva paura*. Almeno quanto il buio, i punk e la mia prozia. Non perché fosse particolarmente cattivo, ma perché *ai bambini gli adulti che litigano fanno paura*. Pensano di essere anche un po’ colpevoli, nel loro innocente egocentrismo. *Pensano di meritarselo*, quel malessere che provano, quando vedono i genitori, che è tutto quello che hanno al mondo, lanciarsi improperi e vituperi, se non stoviglie.
Però che possiamo farci, noi adulti: il litigio è uno dei modi in cui ci esprimiamo; càpita che in alcune coppie il litigio, a volte addirittura il sopruso o la violenza, fisica, psicologica o verbale, siano vere e proprie modalità di interazione. Certo, la violenza psicologica è quella più sottile da individuare, ma non crediate che i bambini non lo sentano nell’aria, il disagio.
Quando ciò accade, è possibile che ci si separi.
A mio avviso, per un bambino, la decisione unilaterale o consensuale dei propri genitori di s-comporre la famiglia è, oltre che una fonte di dolore, un insegnamento “emotivo”.
E’ fargli capire *cosa possiamo tollerare e cosa no*; è dare profonda dignità alla parte debole (se c’era) che subiva il sopruso; è privilegiare la qualità della vita di fronte a scelte meno traumatiche e altre più coraggiose; è prenderci la responsabilità del benessere di tutte le parti coinvolte, anche correndo il rischio di far male a qualcuno. A volte è solo* lasciar vincere la vita*, che ci porta sempre dove le pare, anche quando ci aggrappiamo ostinatamente a ciò che era.
Credo non serva, ma ricordarlo male non fa: separarsi è un lutto personale enorme, non conosco persone che si sono lasciate alla leggera, in presenza di figli. In questa rubrica non vi voglio convincere che se vostro marito/vostra moglie porta i calzini bianchi, allora separarsi è una forma di educazione emotiva per i vostri figli. Anche se portare i calzini bianchi, certo, è una colpa piuttosto seria, io ci rifletterei sopra.
Però se è accaduto, chiedetevi come ne siete usciti, ai loro occhi.
Davvero pensate che sia stato un fulmine a ciel sereno? Davvero i vostri figli non soffrivano terribilmente per i vostri musi, i vostri malumori, le vostre frecciatine? Se ora voi vi sentite meglio, si sentiranno meglio anche i vostri figli (a patto che non li utilizziate come traghettatori infernali di dispetti al/la vostro/a ex, naturalmente).
I vostri figli sono già abbastanza grandi per giudicarvi? Lo faranno sicuramente, qualunque decisione abbiate preso: partire o restare.
Non sono ancora abbastanza grandi per giudicarvi? Lo faranno sicuramente, a posteriori.
Dunque non siate parchi nel *parlare dei vostri sentimenti*: dite la verità, lasciando spazio anche alla verità dell’altro genitore, mostrate chi siete e quello che provate senza caricarli di responsabilità che non possono prendersi.
Vi potranno giudicare per aver racimolato ogni mese troppi pochi soldi; vi criticheranno per la disorganizzazione con cui prendete il vostro compito di uomo e donna di casa; diranno che avete trovato troppo in fretta/ troppo lentamente un nuovo compagno, ma almeno non vi accuseranno di non aver provato a essere felici.
Ne dedurranno che la felicità va cercata attivamente, anche sacrificando qualcosa che sembrava bello e poi non l'ho è stato più
E forse ne dedurranno che la felicità va cercata attivamente, anche sacrificando qualcosa che sembrava bello e poi non l’ho è stato più, e che *valiamo abbastanza per non tollerare quello che ci fa male* o che non è giusto per noi.La felicità, la nostra e la loro, è anche poter dire: “Sorry, ho sbagliato, ricomincio da capo”.

- di Valentina Santandrea aka pollywantsacraker -
http://genitoricrescono.com/separarsi-educazione-emotiva/


----------



## Tebe (12 Gennaio 2014)

Bellissimo articolo.
Concordo in pieno.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Bellissimo articolo.
> Concordo in pieno.


Si ok....
Ma mi sembra stupido
preoccuparsi dei giudizi dei figli....

Perchè tanto non possono mai essere obiettivi manco loro...

Laonde per cui.......
ceste..


----------



## Sole (12 Gennaio 2014)

Parole lucide e vere che condivido pienamente.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Gennaio 2014)

Sempre pensato.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho trovato questo interessante articolo su questo interessante blog. Lo offro alla lettura.
> 
> *............*
> E forse ne dedurranno che la felicità va cercata attivamente, anche sacrificando *qualcosa che sembrava bello* e poi non l’ho è stato più, e che valiamo abbastanza per non tollerare quello che ci fa male o che non è giusto per noi.La felicità, la nostra e la loro, è anche poter dire: *“Sorry, ho sbagliato, ricomincio da capo”*.
> ...



lo trovo condivisibile anch'io, ma le parti che ho evidenziato, riferite a una unione che ha dato vita ai figli....

no. come si può giudicare così qualcosa da cui sono nati loro?
è come dire che si è stati degli allocchi.


----------



## Tebe (12 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ok....
> Ma mi sembra stupido
> preoccuparsi dei giudizi dei figli....
> 
> ...


Ma io non l ho letto in questo modo. Proprio al contrario.
Io ho soprattutto avvertito, forse perchè l'ho vissuto sulla mia pelle e sono ancora figlia, il "buttare" addosso ai figli la decisione di non separarsi per loro.
Noi fi9gli non la vogliamo. A prescindere.
Così in breve.
L'articolo a me sembra chiaro che non parla di giudizio dei figli nei confronti dei genitori o vicerversa.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Gennaio 2014)

Io sto insieme per i figli perché solo quando siamo tutti e 4 insieme sento che la mia vita comunque ha un senso...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io sto insieme per i figli perché solo quando siamo tutti e 4 insieme sento che la mia vita comunque ha un senso...


Anche questa è educazione sentimentale e di vita.


----------



## passante (14 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io sto insieme per i figli perché solo quando siamo tutti e 4 insieme sento che la mia vita comunque ha un senso...


che bella cosa che hai scritto


----------



## Eratò (14 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io sto insieme per i figli perché solo quando siamo tutti e 4 insieme sento che la mia vita comunque ha un senso...


E cosi.Si puo essere dei bravi genitori senza essere una coppia,non e detto che bisogna scannarsi per forza.I figli sono cmq le persone piu importanti e bisogna prottegerli in qualsiasi modo


----------



## sienne (14 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao

questo è veramente un mio limito. 
proteggere da cosa, esattamente? 

sienne


----------



## Eratò (14 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo è veramente un mio limito.
> proteggere da cosa, esattamente?
> ...


Prottegerli dal rancore che puo rimanere da 2 persone che si sono amate e non si amano piu.A volte dalla rabbia.Non utilizzarli come armi per ferire chi ci ha ferito e non sparlare e accusare il marito/la moglie.Bisogna essere maturi quando si fanno i figli e tenerli al di fuori dei nostri conflitti il piu possibile.Un marito inadeguato puo essere un padre spettacolare.Altrettanto lo puo essere una moglie.


----------



## sienne (14 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Prottegerli dal rancore che puo rimanere da 2 persone che si sono amate e non si amano piu.A volte dalla rabbia.Non utilizzarli come armi per ferire chi ci ha ferito e non sparlare e accusare il marito/la moglie.Bisogna essere maturi quando si fanno i figli e tenerli al di fuori dei nostri conflitti il piu possibile.Un marito inadeguato puo essere un padre spettacolare.Altrettanto lo puo essere una moglie.



Ciao 

questo mi sembra assodato. 
nel senso, loro non sono da intromettere in giochi emotivi contro l'altro genitore. MAI.
Ma proprio MAI. Ma cosa centra poi il tutto con una separazione? 

Cioè, un conto è quella forza che ti spinge e che hai come innata in te.
Un altro conto è, se lo fai, perché credi che sia giusto così, sacrificarsi per i figli. 

Questa differenza ... la notano e come. E nel secondo caso, non vedo proprio dove sia la protezione. 
Anzi, vedo tutt'altro ... In questo ho un limite. Non vedo, cosa ci sia di buono in una decisione così. 

Ma forse, non si parla di questo secondo caso ... allora mi scuso ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo mi sembra assodato.
> nel senso, loro non sono da intromettere in giochi emotivi contro l'altro genitore. MAI.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Gennaio 2014)

io non parlavo di proteggerli
e non dicevo nemmeno che non mi separo per il bene dei miei figli mentre in realtà vorrei separarmi
è diverso
io credo che la mia coppia sia piuttosto lontana da quello che secondo me è una coppia innamorata e appassionata visto che l'intimità è scarsa, molto scarsa, e ci sono tanti problemi di vario tipo ecc ecc... e però non mi separo perché io, quando siamo tutti e 4 insieme, sto bene, io sto bene con la mia famiglia, sto bene quando facciamo cose tutti e 4 insieme, anche andare a mangiare una banale pizza, o andare al cinema, sto bene quando siamo tutti insieme, mi sento appagata, mi sento che comunque non sono sola al mondo, faccio parte di un micromondo che è costituito da noi 4, tutti e 4, e nessun altro


----------



## sienne (14 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> io non parlavo di proteggerli
> e non dicevo nemmeno che non mi separo per il bene dei miei figli mentre in realtà vorrei separarmi
> è diverso
> io credo che la mia coppia sia piuttosto lontana da quello che secondo me è una coppia innamorata e appassionata visto che l'intimità è scarsa, molto scarsa, e ci sono tanti problemi di vario tipo ecc ecc... e però non mi separo perché io, quando siamo tutti e 4 insieme, sto bene, io sto bene con la mia famiglia, sto bene quando facciamo cose tutti e 4 insieme, anche andare a mangiare una banale pizza, o andare al cinema, sto bene quando siamo tutti insieme, mi sento appagata, mi sento che comunque non sono sola al mondo, faccio parte di un micromondo che è costituito da noi 4, tutti e 4, e nessun altro



Ciao cara,

tu, per come ti leggo ... sei il primo caso. Cioè, è dentro di te ... lo hai dentro!
Lo vivi e stai bene. E quando stai bene tu ... questo è una cosa che si emana,
con o senza problemi ... lo si dimostra con ogni carezza, che è fine a se stessa. 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> io non parlavo di proteggerli
> e non dicevo nemmeno che non mi separo per il bene dei miei figli mentre in realtà vorrei separarmi
> è diverso
> io credo che la mia coppia sia piuttosto lontana da quello che secondo me è una coppia innamorata e appassionata visto che l'intimità è scarsa, molto scarsa, e ci sono tanti problemi di vario tipo ecc ecc... e però non mi separo perché io, quando siamo tutti e 4 insieme, sto bene, io sto bene con la mia famiglia, sto bene quando facciamo cose tutti e 4 insieme, anche andare a mangiare una banale pizza, o andare al cinema, sto bene quando siamo tutti insieme, mi sento appagata, mi sento che comunque non sono sola al mondo, faccio parte di un micromondo che è costituito da noi 4, tutti e 4, e nessun altro


:amici:


----------



## Eratò (14 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo mi sembra assodato.
> nel senso, loro non sono da intromettere in giochi emotivi contro l'altro genitore. MAI.
> ...


L'ho vissuto in prima persona.Mio marito ha dormito 2 notti fuori casa nei periodi poco prima della separazione
Mio figlio piu grande(3 anni e qualcosa) piangeva disperatamente tutte e 2 le notti.Pensava fosse colpa sua perche
qualche notte prima aveva bagnato il lettino di pipi.Quando lui torno il cucciolo non si staccava uun attimo da lui.Ci 
sono volute giorni per spiegargli che non era colpa sua
raccontando che papa stava al lavoro(gia raccontato) e che gli voleva bene.Poi prova a spiegare la separazione ad un
bambino cosi piccolo...A parole e tutto facile,la pratica pero e difficilissima.Poi dipende dal eta,da famiglia a famiglia.


----------



## sienne (14 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> L'ho vissuto in prima persona.Mio marito ha dormito 2 notti fuori casa nei periodi poco prima della separazione
> Mio figlio piu grande(3 anni e qualcosa) piangeva disperatamente tutte e 2 le notti.Pensava fosse colpa sua perche
> qualche notte prima aveva bagnato il lettino di pipi.Quando lui torno il cucciolo non si staccava uun attimo da lui.Ci
> sono volute giorni per spiegargli che non era colpa sua
> ...



Ciao,

a tre anni? scusa, ho enormi difficoltà a credere, 
che un bimbo a quell'età (ma anche no), possa arrivare 
a pensare che sia colpa sua. Da dove fa questa connessione?
conclusioni così, non cascano dal cielo ... non cascano. 
mi devi scusare enormemente per le parole. veramente. 
ne ho viste ... forse troppe ... scusami tanto. 
se lo dici, sarà così. 

ma giustamente, la pratica è veramente un'altra cosa ... 
sono, anzi ... da agosto, ci sto passando, con figlia ... 

sienne


----------



## Eratò (14 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> a tre anni? scusa, ho enormi difficoltà a credere,
> che un bimbo a quell'età (ma anche no), possa arrivare
> ...


Diciamo che mio marito qualche volta l'ha sgridato perquesto motivo.Senza esagerare certo
ma lui c'e rimasto male.E molto sensibile e avverte tutto,fa finta di giocare e invece ascolta noi.
In bocca al lupo cmq e ti auguro ogni bene in questo tuo difficile percorso


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Diciamo che *mio marito qualche volta l'ha sgridato perquesto motivo*.Senza esagerare certo
> ma lui c'e rimasto male.E molto sensibile e avverte tutto,fa finta di giocare e invece ascolta noi.
> In bocca al lupo cmq e ti auguro ogni bene in questo tuo difficile percorso


Un padre che sgrida un bimbo di tre anni perché ha fatto la pipì a letto è da lasciare solo per questo.
E sto dicendo seriamente.


----------



## sienne (15 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Diciamo che mio marito qualche volta l'ha sgridato perquesto motivo.Senza esagerare certo
> ma lui c'e rimasto male.E molto sensibile e avverte tutto,fa finta di giocare e invece ascolta noi.
> In bocca al lupo cmq e ti auguro ogni bene in questo tuo difficile percorso



Ciao

scusami, veramente! 
I bimbi sentono e percepiscono molto di più, 
di quello che pensiamo ... mi dispiace per tuo figlio. 
Perché i sensi di colpa ... possono essere ... lo sappiamo. 

Un forte abbraccio a te e una carezza a tuo figlio!

Grazie

sienne


----------



## disincantata (15 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un padre che sgrida un bimbo di tre anni perché ha fatto la pipì a letto è da lasciare solo per questo.
> E sto dicendo seriamente.



Allucinante davvero.


----------



## Eratò (15 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un padre che sgrida un bimbo di tre anni perché ha fatto la pipì a letto è da lasciare solo per questo.
> E sto dicendo seriamente.


Infatti sono andata dal avvocato ma lui non ha voluto firmare.Aveva paura di perdere la famiglia e i figli.Gli 
ho fatto fare una bella lavata di capo da una amica mia neuropsichiatra infantile(visto che a me non mi credeva,mi
considerava iperprottetiva e litigavamo spesso) e adesso pare che abbia capito e si comporta bene


----------



## sienne (15 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un padre che sgrida un bimbo di tre anni perché ha fatto la pipì a letto è da lasciare solo per questo.
> E sto dicendo seriamente.



Ciao Bruni,

quello che dici, è molto vero. 
Come madre ... non c'è altro che esista alla fine. 
Ma proprio nulla ... È da queste cose, che bisognerebbe proteggere ... 
E poi, parlare con il padre ... sempre. Trovarsi, almeno in questo. 
Ma anche viceversa, certo. Esiste tutto. 

sienne


----------



## sienne (15 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Infatti sono andata dal avvocato ma lui non ha voluto firmare.Aveva paura di perdere la famiglia e i figli.Gli
> ho fatto fare una bella lavata di capo da una amica mia neuropsichiatra infantile(visto che a me non mi credeva,mi
> considerava iperprottetiva e litigavamo spesso) e adesso pare che abbia capito e si comporta bene



Ciao


:abbraccio:

questo è protezione ... bello leggerlo ... soprattutto, se trova i suoi frutti ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Infatti sono andata dal avvocato ma lui non ha voluto firmare.Aveva paura di perdere la famiglia e i figli. Gli  ho fatto fare una bella lavata di capo da una amica mia neuropsichiatra infantile(visto che a me non mi credeva, mi considerava iperprottetiva e litigavamo spesso) e adesso pare che abbia capito e si comporta bene


Speriamo.
Sarà stato anche nervoso e irritabile per la situazione (che lui aveva creato) ma oltre che traumatico per il bambino mi sembra anche segno di poca intelligenza, sensibilità e mancanza di empatia. Attribuire a un atto di volontà non fare la pipì di notte a tre anni ma anche a 10 è un mal-pensare. 
Pensaci.


----------



## Eratò (15 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Speriamo.
> Sarà stato anche nervoso e irritabile per la situazione (che lui aveva creato) ma oltre che traumatico per il bambino mi sembra anche segno di poca intelligenza, sensibilità e mancanza di empatia. Attribuire a un atto di volontà non fare la pipì di notte a tre anni ma anche a 10 è un mal-pensare.
> Pensaci.


Lo so.Purtroppo lui non era,almeno non sembrava cosi prima che nascessero i figli.
E sempre stato un genio nel suo lavoro,concreto e affidabile.Mai preso dal emotivita a meno
che non si trattasse di un successo lavorativo.Ho deciso di lasciarlo quando confesso
che si annoiava alle feste di compleanno dei nostri bimbi,quando ha messo i nostri 
bimbi tra le mani della sua amante.Queste sono le cose che non gli perdonero mai piu
che il tradimento.E lui lo sa.E sa che al primo passo falso la separazione sara giudiziale.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2014)

Sapete cosa non torna a me? Il sentir parlare di sacrificarsi per i figli. Io non sento di sacrificarmi. Io credo che ogni mamma agisca per quello che crede sia meglio per i suoi figli. Io e mio marito non siamo una coppia. Siamo due persone che si vogliono un gran bene, in questo periodo direi due amici con mille cose in comune. I miei figli sono sereni. Perché mai dovrei togkiere loro tutto questo?Dove sta il sacrificio? É sacrificio vedere crescere sereni i propri figli? Idem vale per chi ha capito che i propri figli sarebbero stati meglio separandosi. 
Sono d'accordo con quintina. (Il nuovo nick non l'ho ancora imparato


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Lo so.Purtroppo lui non era,almeno non sembrava cosi prima che nascessero i figli.
> E sempre stato un genio nel suo lavoro,concreto e affidabile.Mai preso dal emotivita a meno
> che non si trattasse di un successo lavorativo.Ho deciso di lasciarlo quando confesso
> che si annoiava alle feste di compleanno dei nostri bimbi,quando ha messo i nostri
> ...


Imperdonabili. 
:amici:


----------



## sienne (15 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Lo so.Purtroppo lui non era,almeno non sembrava cosi prima che nascessero i figli.
> E sempre stato un genio nel suo lavoro,concreto e affidabile.Mai preso dal emotivita a meno
> che non si trattasse di un successo lavorativo.Ho deciso di lasciarlo quando confesso
> che si annoiava alle feste di compleanno dei nostri bimbi,quando ha messo i nostri
> ...



Ciao 

ok. qui stiamo su un filo di ghiaccio. E so molto bene, di cosa parli. 
Nel mio caso, l'amante è anche penetrata troppo ... arrivando a nostra figlia. 
E certe cose, sono solo possibili, se lo permette uno dei due ... 
Questo aspetto ... è stato una cosa, che mi divora ancora oggi ... 
Il non fermarsi difronte a nulla. Spero, che qualunque strada voi prendiate ... 
sia quella che faccia stare bene te e tuo figlio ... Lui, anche, certo ... 
Ma a tutto, alla fine, c'è anche un prezzo. Si può passare su tante cose,
ma su certe ... bruciano. Spero che non diventi un tarlo. 
A volte ... le persone si perdono totalmente ... o sono veramente, non so come. 
Ma se ha capito ... ben venga. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (15 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ok. qui stiamo su un filo di ghiaccio. E so molto bene, di cosa parli.
> Nel mio caso, l'amante è anche penetrata troppo ... arrivando a nostra figlia.
> ...


I figli,ne ho 2.Il secondo ha solo 1 anno e mezzo.Lui piangendo ha raccontato
che ha attraversato una fase in cui pensava di poter fare di tutto senza conseguenze. 
Mi ha portato l'amante a casa come babysitter anche se non la
volevo.Litigavamo tutti i santissimi giorni.Fino a quando non l'ho cacciata io.La mia
era una situazione allucinante ma la separazione gli ha dato una bella scossa.L'ha ammesso anche
lui e m'ha ringraziato per averlo riportato con i piedi per terra.Ma ovviamente non mi fido piu di lui
e per quanto riguarda i bimbi l'ultima parola spetta sempre a me.


----------



## sienne (15 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> I figli,ne ho 2.Il secondo ha solo 1 anno e mezzo.Lui piangendo ha raccontato
> che ha attraversato una fase in cui pensava di poter fare di tutto senza conseguenze.
> Mi ha portato l'amante a casa come babysitter anche se non la
> volevo.Litigavamo tutti i santissimi giorni.Fino a quando non l'ho cacciata io.La mia
> ...




Ciao 

ma come fai a fidarti? È veramente difficilissimo. Impossibile. 
Certo, che l'ultima parola resta a te! Tu sei quella parte, che non ha perso il faro. 
La stessa cosa, ha detto il mio compagno. Gli ho creduto. Veramente. 
Ma la fiducia a riguardo alla figlia, no. Mi dispiace, troppo grossa quella. 
Anche se fa tutto per lei. E ne sono contenta, veramente. Ma le decisioni importanti,
ne parlo con lui, certo, ma l'ultima parola resta a me. Mi dispiace tantissimo. Veramente.

Un conto è capire. Certo, ci sono fasi nella vita che ti sbattano ad ogni lato.
E per vari motivi, fanno quello che fanno. E capisco, che sia come stare in un film. 
Capisco veramente. Ma capisco anche ... che qualunque viaggio si faccia, alla fine,
le conseguenze si pagano in questa realtà. Alla fine ... si ritorna qui ... 
E le conseguenze, da genitore e marito ... sono quello che sono ... 

Ti auguro, tanta forza!


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma come fai a fidarti? È veramente difficilissimo. Impossibile.
> Certo, che l'ultima parola resta a te! Tu sei quella parte, che non ha perso il faro.
> ...


Quoto tutto e mi unisco nell'augurarti forza e ogni bene.


----------



## Eratò (15 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto tutto e mi unisco nell'augurarti forza e ogni bene.


Non mi fido di lui.Semplice.Tutto questo mi ha cambiata
e sono diventata meno emotiva e piu razionale nei suoi confronti.
Mi sono costruita una bella corazza anche perche di situazioni
difficili ne ho vissute.Grazie a entrambi davvero.Forza Sienne!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma come fai a fidarti? È veramente difficilissimo. Impossibile.
> Certo, che l'ultima parola resta a te! Tu sei quella parte, che non ha perso il faro.
> ...


Sai che non ho capito? Non ti fidi di lui come marito e di coseguenza come padre?


----------



## sienne (15 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai che non ho capito? Non ti fidi di lui come marito e di coseguenza come padre?



Ciao farfalla,

no, certo che no. sono due cose ben distinte. 

lui è uomo, marito e padre. 

lui ha tradito anche il suo ruolo di padre, di protettore, di guida ecc. 
una bimba, non può né difendersi né nulla con un padre ... 
il fatto dell'amante, che è giunta fino a lei, questo l'ha turbata. 
in che posizione metti un figlio? Sapendo, che i genitori stanno assieme
ecc. ecc. ecc. 

Non ha protetto nostra figlia ... 

E per che cosa? ... 


sienne


----------



## passante (15 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> io non parlavo di proteggerli
> e non dicevo nemmeno che non mi separo per il bene dei miei figli mentre in realtà vorrei separarmi
> è diverso
> io credo che la mia coppia sia piuttosto lontana da quello che secondo me è una coppia innamorata e appassionata visto che l'intimità è scarsa, molto scarsa, e ci sono tanti problemi di vario tipo ecc ecc... e però non mi separo perché io, quando siamo tutti e 4 insieme, sto bene, io sto bene con la mia famiglia, sto bene quando facciamo cose tutti e 4 insieme, anche andare a mangiare una banale pizza, o andare al cinema, sto bene quando siamo tutti insieme, mi sento appagata, mi sento che comunque non sono sola al mondo, faccio parte di un micromondo che è costituito da noi 4, tutti e 4, e nessun altro


rileggendo un po' di post, tra cui questo, ma non solo... penso che forse ci si separa o si resta insieme perché si cerca di essere felici. la felicità di ciascuno non può prescindere dal senso che ha per noi la vita, da ciò che le dà senso (come diceva quinti), e è strettamente connessa con la felicità delle persone che amiamo, di cui siamo responsabili, con cui siamo legati profondamente. nel vostro caso probabilmente i figli, immagino. nel mio altre persone (lo so, non sono un genitore, non posso capire fino in fondo).


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> rileggendo un po' di post, tra cui questo, ma non solo... penso che forse ci si separa o si resta insieme perché si cerca di essere felici. la felicità di ciascuno non può prescindere dal senso che ha per noi la vita, da ciò che le dà senso (come diceva quinti), e è strettamente connessa con la felicità delle persone che amiamo, di cui siamo responsabili, con cui siamo legati profondamente. nel vostro caso probabilmente i figli, immagino. nel mio altre persone (lo so, non sono un genitore, non posso capire fino in fondo).


Tu sei troppo bello.


----------



## realista1 (15 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> io non parlavo di proteggerli
> e non dicevo nemmeno che non mi separo per il bene dei miei figli mentre in realtà vorrei separarmi
> è diverso
> io credo che la mia coppia sia piuttosto lontana da quello che secondo me è una coppia innamorata e appassionata visto che l'intimità è scarsa, molto scarsa, e ci sono tanti problemi di vario tipo ecc ecc... e però non mi separo perché io, quando siamo tutti e 4 insieme, sto bene, io sto bene con la mia famiglia, sto bene quando facciamo cose tutti e 4 insieme, anche andare a mangiare una banale pizza, o andare al cinema, sto bene quando siamo tutti insieme, mi sento appagata, mi sento che comunque non sono sola al mondo, faccio parte di un micromondo che è costituito da noi 4, tutti e 4, e nessun altro




Credo che quello che hai scritto sia una delle ragioni per cui Dio, dopo il diluvio universale ha deciso di far ritirare le acque ed ha dato al genere umano un'altra possibilità.......


----------



## realista1 (15 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un padre che sgrida un bimbo di tre anni perché ha fatto la pipì a letto è da lasciare solo per questo.
> E sto dicendo seriamente.




Giusto! Io lo appenderei per i coglioni, tutto nudo, fuori al balcone, con un cartello con sopra scritto: "uomo che sgrida i bambini"


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Credo che quello che hai scritto sia una delle ragioni per cui Dio, dopo il diluvio universale ha deciso di far ritirare le acque ed ha dato al genere umano un'altra possibilità.......


E la sai quella dei figli di noè con il padre embriago?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Giusto! Io lo appenderei per i coglioni, tutto nudo, fuori al balcone, con un cartello con sopra scritto: "uomo che sgrida i bambini"


Basta un cartello con scritto deficiente.


----------



## realista1 (15 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Basta un cartello con scritto deficiente.



No,no....troppo generico. La gente si chiederebbe "oibò, deficiente, e perché?"


----------



## realista1 (15 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E la sai quella dei figli di noè con il padre embriago?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




ti ascolto.....anzi sono ansioso di leggerti.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> No,no....troppo generico. La gente si chiederebbe "oibò, deficiente, e perché?"


La metti sull'ironico provocatorio perché non capisci la gravità di una cosa del genere.
Mi auguro che tu non abbia la stessa superficialità con i tuoi figli.


----------



## realista1 (15 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La metti sull'ironico provocatorio perché non capisci la gravità di una cosa del genere.
> Mi auguro che tu non abbia la stessa superficialità con i tuoi figli.




Uff.......non crederai che ne discuta qui, vero?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Uff.......non crederai che ne discuta qui, vero?


Non solo non lo credo, non me ne frega nulla e non affronterei la discussione.
Sei tu che sei intervenuto per ironizzare su un fatto che ha addolorato, giustamente, un'altra utente.


----------



## realista1 (15 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non solo non lo credo, non me ne frega nulla e non affronterei la discussione.
> Sei tu che sei intervenuto per ironizzare su un fatto che ha addolorato, giustamente, un'altra utente.



Dai sempre l'impressione di essere "la Prescelta", esageri situazioni che ti si descrivono in due parole, scarsamente autoironica, appoggi per tua stessa ammissione comportamenti libertini di tue conoscenti, salvo poi condannare i tradimenti..........
A parte questo, mi sei simpatica....

E.....no,direi che parlare dell'educazione dei miei figli in pubblico, sia pur protetto dall'anonimato,non mi ha mai sfiorato....il tuo non fregarsene,dunque, è pleonastico.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> ti ascolto.....anzi sono ansioso di leggerti.


20 Ora Noè, coltivatore della terra, cominciò a piantare una vigna. 21 Avendo bevuto il vino, si ubriacò e giacque scoperto all'interno della sua tenda. 22 Cam, padre di Canaan, vide il padre scoperto e raccontò la cosa ai due fratelli che stavano fuori. 23 Allora Sem e Iafet presero il mantello, se lo misero tutti e due sulle spalle e, camminando a ritroso, coprirono il padre scoperto; avendo rivolto la faccia indietro, non videro il padre scoperto.
24 Quando Noè si fu risvegliato dall'ebbrezza, seppe quanto gli aveva fatto il figlio minore; 25 allora disse:
«Sia maledetto Canaan!
Schiavo degli schiavi
sarà per i suoi fratelli!».
26 Disse poi:
«Benedetto il Signore, Dio di Sem,
Canaan sia suo schiavo!
27 Dio dilati Iafet
e questi dimori nelle tende di Sem,
Canaan sia suo schiavo!».


----------



## Sole (15 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sapete cosa non torna a me? Il sentir parlare di sacrificarsi per i figli. Io non sento di sacrificarmi. Io credo che ogni mamma agisca per quello che crede sia meglio per i suoi figli. Io e mio marito non siamo una coppia. Siamo due persone che si vogliono un gran bene, in questo periodo direi due amici con mille cose in comune. I miei figli sono sereni. Perché mai dovrei togkiere loro tutto questo?Dove sta il sacrificio? É sacrificio vedere crescere sereni i propri figli? Idem vale per chi ha capito che i propri figli sarebbero stati meglio separandosi.
> Sono d'accordo con quintina. (Il nuovo nick non l'ho ancora imparato


Sì. Io comunque non penso che ci si separi perché si ritiene che i figli possano essere più sereni. Ci si separa perchè non ci si sente più a proprio agio nella coppia. Il disagio può più o meno trasparire e avere conseguenze sui figli che, nel caso di coppie molto litigiose in cui non esiste più la stima reciproca, magari beneficeranno di una separazione...ma la decisione di separarsi dev'essere una scelta di coppia.
Così come lo stare insieme. Non ho mai creduto fino in fondo a quelli che dicono di stare insieme solo per i figli. Alla base dev'esserci comunque un beneficio personale che spinge a restare in famiglia: una sensazione di armonia, di benessere, di unione, di nido che di conseguenza, coinvolge anche i figli.
Ma tutto parte comunque dalla coppia. Anche se non ci si ama si puó stare bene insieme, a maggior ragione se si hanno figli. Ma se questo benessere viene a mancare, per motivi diversi (la scoperta di un tradimento è solo uno dei tanti e forse nemmeno il più grave), non c'é figlio che tenga. Perchè la vita accanto a una persona che non sopporti alla lunga puó diventare un inferno per tutti.


----------



## Hellseven (16 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho trovato questo interessante articolo su questo interessante blog. Lo offro alla lettura.
> 
> *Separarsi è educazione emotiva*
> Quando ero molto piccola, i miei genitori si separarono e dopo qualche anno persi mio padre. Lui mi manca ogni giorno, da ventidue anni. Ho odiato mia madre per tutta l’adolescenza. Le dicevo che _Lui_ sarebbe stato meglio di lei, come genitore. E lei, orgogliosa e ostinata, non rispondeva, lasciando che io ergessi quel muro.Poi come capita a tutti, l’adolescenza mi è passata senza lasciarmi grossi danni cerebrali (o almeno, così mi pare), e ho provato a perseguire la strada dell’onestà intellettuale.
> ...



Litigare con il proprio coniuge per quanto spiacevole denota già un'avanzata fase di consapevolezza e determinazione di non sopportare più qualcosa che a torto o ragione si ritiene di non volere/potere subire più.
Ma che succede, invece, quando il malessere nel rapporto coniugale è dissimulato ed entrambi i coniugi, chi più chi meno, recitano (o forse sono davvero convinti di non recitare e di esserlo) il ruolo dei genitori perfetti mentre il lororapporto sentimentale/passionale/amoroso è molto labile ed entrambi si rifugiano nel loro mondo privato senza l'altro?
Questo l'articolo, invero pregevolissimo, non ce lo dice.
E questo mi sembra attualmente più frequente del litigio.
Ciao


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì. Io comunque non penso che ci si separi perché si ritiene che i figli possano essere più sereni. Ci si separa perchè non ci si sente più a proprio agio nella coppia. Il disagio può più o meno trasparire e avere conseguenze sui figli che, nel caso di coppie molto litigiose in cui non esiste più la stima reciproca, magari beneficeranno di una separazione...ma la decisione di separarsi dev'essere una scelta di coppia.
> Così come lo stare insieme. Non ho mai creduto fino in fondo a quelli che dicono di stare insieme solo per i figli. Alla base dev'esserci comunque un beneficio personale che spinge a restare in famiglia: una sensazione di armonia, di benessere, di unione, di nido che di conseguenza, coinvolge anche i figli.
> Ma tutto parte comunque dalla coppia. Anche se non ci si ama si puó stare bene insieme, a maggior ragione se si hanno figli. Ma se questo benessere viene a mancare, per motivi diversi (la scoperta di un tradimento è solo uno dei tanti e forse nemmeno il più grave), non c'é figlio che tenga. Perchè la vita accanto a una persona che non sopporti alla lunga puó diventare un inferno per tutti.



Non ho capito il si come risposta a quale domanda.
Sul resto concordo. Se i figli vivono l'inferno sono semrpe stata dell'idea che una separazione sia meglio per tutti.


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Diciamo che *mio marito qualche volta l'ha sgridato perquesto motivo*.Senza esagerare certo
> ma lui c'e rimasto male.E molto sensibile e avverte tutto,fa finta di giocare e invece ascolta noi.
> In bocca al lupo cmq e ti auguro ogni bene in questo tuo difficile percorso


povero piccolo....proprio quello che non ci voleva


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì. Io comunque non penso che ci si separi perché si ritiene che i figli possano essere più sereni. Ci si separa perchè non ci si sente più a proprio agio nella coppia. Il disagio può più o meno trasparire e avere conseguenze sui figli che, nel caso di coppie molto litigiose in cui non esiste più la stima reciproca, magari beneficeranno di una separazione...ma la decisione di separarsi dev'essere una scelta di coppia.
> Così come lo stare insieme. *Non ho mai creduto fino in fondo a quelli che dicono di stare insieme solo per i figli.* Alla base dev'esserci comunque un beneficio personale che spinge a restare in famiglia: una sensazione di armonia, di benessere, di unione, di nido che di conseguenza, coinvolge anche i figli.
> Ma tutto parte comunque dalla coppia. Anche se non ci si ama si puó stare bene insieme, a maggior ragione se si hanno figli. Ma se questo benessere viene a mancare, per motivi diversi (la scoperta di un tradimento è solo uno dei tanti e forse nemmeno il più grave), non c'é figlio che tenga. Perchè la vita accanto a una persona che non sopporti alla lunga puó diventare un inferno per tutti.


io sì perché non è ragione da poco,soprattutto a certe età dei figli.
poi possiamo discutere se sia giusto o meno ma è una cosa che posso comprendere


----------



## Sole (16 Gennaio 2014)

@farfalla

Non era una risposta. Era un'affermazione rafforzativa di ciò che hai detto.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> @farfalla
> 
> Non era una risposta. Era un'affermazione rafforzativa di ciò che hai detto.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì. Io comunque non penso che ci si separi perché si ritiene che i figli possano essere più sereni. Ci si separa perchè non ci si sente più a proprio agio nella coppia. Il disagio può più o meno trasparire e avere conseguenze sui figli che, nel caso di coppie molto litigiose in cui non esiste più la stima reciproca, magari beneficeranno di una separazione...ma la decisione di separarsi dev'essere una scelta di coppia.
> Così come lo stare insieme. Non ho mai creduto fino in fondo a quelli che dicono di stare insieme solo per i figli. Alla base dev'esserci comunque un beneficio personale che spinge a restare in famiglia: una sensazione di armonia, di benessere, di unione, di nido che di conseguenza, coinvolge anche i figli.
> Ma tutto parte comunque dalla coppia. Anche se non ci si ama si puó stare bene insieme, a maggior ragione se si hanno figli. Ma se questo benessere viene a mancare, per motivi diversi (la scoperta di un tradimento è solo uno dei tanti e forse nemmeno il più grave), non c'é figlio che tenga. Perchè la vita accanto a una persona che non sopporti alla lunga puó diventare un inferno per tutti.


Quell'articolo è (secondo me) una risposta implicita a chi dice che stare insieme per i figli sia la cosa migliore.
Mi ha colpito perché presenta l'aspetto positivo per i figli di una separazione perché trasmette delle idee su cosa deve essere l'amore. Mentre normalmente si pensa (anche da parte di chi ha fatto questa scelta) solo alle cose negative.
Non mi sembra che dica che ci si debba separare per far del bene ai figli se si vive serenamente insieme.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quell'articolo è (secondo me) una risposta implicita a chi dice che stare insieme per i figli sia la cosa migliore.
> Mi ha colpito perché presenta l'aspetto positivo per i figli di una separazione perché trasmette delle idee su cosa deve essere l'amore. Mentre normalmente si pensa (anche da parte di chi ha fatto questa scelta) solo alle cose negative.
> Non mi sembra che dica che ci si debba separare per far del bene ai figli se si vive serenamente insieme.


Mah che dire
Non penso affatto che chi stia assieme per i figli lo faccia perchè lo reputi la cosa migliore...
Anzi...

Lo fanno perchè lo reputano una cosa DOVEROSA e NECESSARIA da farsi nei loro confronti...

Magari i figli hanno espresso che so il loro parere no?

Interessante notare come la psicoterapeuta, in barba alle fobie muliebri, ha rilevato che mia figlia reputa me e sua madre come due figure equamente distanti ed equamente importanti no?

L'altro giorno sono scompisciato.

" Mamma piantala, che papino s'incazza e noi siam perdute!":rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Che so una si separa per i figli....
Se suo marito torna a casa tutte le sere ubriaco e pista tutti no?

Ho visto un padre separarsi
perchè sua moglie proteggeva i vizi del figlio....
Che secondo i pronostici di suo padre è finito in carcere per truffa.

E parliamo di un padre
che s'era messo contro la moglie perchè non voleva in nessun modo fare un'attività assieme al figlio, data la testa del figlio....


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quell'articolo è (secondo me) *una risposta implicita a chi dice che stare insieme per i figli sia la cosa migliore.
> *Mi ha colpito perché presenta l'aspetto positivo per i figli di una separazione perché trasmette delle idee su cosa deve essere l'amore. Mentre normalmente si pensa (anche da parte di chi ha fatto questa scelta) solo alle cose negative.
> Non mi sembra che dica che ci si debba separare per far del bene ai figli se si vive serenamente insieme.


Credo che la maggior parte sta insieme quando realizza che i figli stanno meglio in quella situazione che in una separazione.
Non pensa che sia la cosa migliore a prescindere.
Di tutte le coppie che si separano quanti figli avrebbero preferito e desiderato continuare a vivere con i propri genitori?
Ecco in questo caso io resterei insieme
Se capissi che il comportamento che io ho verso mio marito o che lui ha verso di me creasse sistuazioni che i miei figli non vogliono vedere o vivere, capirei che la separazione è la soluzione migliore 
Quando leggo Tebe incazzata perchè i suoi genitori non si sono separati per i figli, deduco che Tebe abbia vissuto cose che le hanno fatto pensare che se si fossero separati anche lei e i suoi fratelli avrebbero vissuto meglio.
Ho avuto una cugina con un matrimonio disatroso, fatto di litigate discussioni accese e ricordo che lei resisteva credendo di fare il bene del figlio e noi le dicevamo di separarsi. Fu il figlio che alla fine le disse chiaramente che sarebbe stato meglio se si fossero separati.
In questo sono d'accordo con il Conte, capire quale sia la loro posizione mi sembra importante


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che la maggior parte sta insieme quando realizza che i figli stanno meglio in quella situazione che in una separazione.
> Non pensa che sia la cosa migliore a prescindere.
> Di tutte le coppie che si separano quanti figli avrebbero preferito e desiderato continuare a vivere con i propri genitori?
> Ecco in questo caso io resterei insieme
> ...


Certo che ognuno valuta quella che è la cosa che lui (facciamo anche lui e lei) in quel determinato contesto è la cosa migliore.
L'originalità che ho trovato nell'articolo è nel cogliere un aspetto che è quella dell'educazione emotiva e sentimentale.
Qui l'unico, che ho letto,  che si è posto il problema di quale modello d'amore sta dando al figlio è Feather.
In assenza di uno scontro aperto, che può essere solo un modo per evitare il conflitto e cristallizzare l'indifferenza, non ho letto nessun altro che si domandasse se non stesse passando il messaggio che una relazione fredda non sia una buona cosa.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che ognuno valuta quella che è la cosa che lui (facciamo anche lui e lei) in quel determinato contesto è la cosa migliore.
> L'originalità che ho trovato nell'articolo è nel cogliere un aspetto che è quella dell'educazione emotiva e sentimentale.
> Qui l'unico, che ho letto, che si è posto il problema di quale modello d'amore sta dando al figlio è Feather.
> In assenza di uno scontro aperto, che può essere solo un modo per evitare il conflitto e cristallizzare l'indifferenza, non ho letto nessun altro che si domandasse se non stesse passando il messaggio che una relazione fredda non sia una buona cosa.


Cosa intendi per relazione fredda?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per relazione fredda?


Relazione formale, senza scambi emotivi tra i genitori.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Relazione formale, senza scambi emotivi tra i genitori.



OK grazie


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Relazione formale, senza scambi emotivi tra i genitori.


abbracci solletico risatine e bacetti sono scambi emotivi?

non si parla solo di sesso, giusto?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> abbracci solletico risatine e bacetti sono scambi emotivi?
> 
> *non si parla solo di sesso, giusto*?


spero bene. O qui tutti informano i propri figli del numero di rapporti sessuali che hanno con il loro partner?:mrgreen:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> spero bene. O qui tutti informano i propri figli del numero di rapporti sessuali che hanno con il loro partner?:mrgreen:


Perchè informarli quando puoi condividere con un clic?
 Ma che ne vuoi sapere tu? Che hai perso la verginità col Visconte di Valmont(one)...

*La tecnologia aiuta.*
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.develplace.sexlog&hl=it

*Recensioni*:
- Bell App, come aveva scritto qlc sarebbe opportuno proteggere con una password, magari mettere anke inizio e fine rapporto e se e stato fatto la mattinata pomeriggio o sera. Cmq complimenti (Angelo, 35 anni, Vicenza)
- Ottimo per registrare! È un modo carino per ricordarsi i giorni in cui si fa sesso (Gennaro, 88 anni, Santa Maria Capua Vetere)

*Screenshot*:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Perchè informarli quando puoi condividere con un clic?
> *Ma che ne vuoi sapere tu? Che hai perso la verginità col Visconte di Valmont(one)...
> 
> La tecnologia aiuta.*
> ...


ma la vuoi finire?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma la vuoi finire?:rotfl::rotfl:


e tu non invogliarlo.....


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e tu non invogliarlo.....


 Dici che lo invoglio?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dici che lo invoglio?


ma certo....
poi non so se posso difenderti da perpli gas e Lui.....
gas va bene ma tutti e tre...
capisco che pres c'ha charme....ma non puoi avere 4 uova nella busta....o nella panetteria, non ricordo...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma certo....
> poi non so se posso difenderti da perpli gas e Lui.....
> gas va bene ma tutti e tre...
> capisco che pres c'ha charme....ma non puoi avere 4 uova nella busta....o nella panetteria, non ricordo...


4 uova nella busta non l'avevo mai sentita
E comunque la busta è vuota stai serena:smile:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> 4 uova nella busta non l'avevo mai sentita
> E comunque la busta è vuota stai serena:smile:


ho controllato....
e' il paniere....
ma tu ti intedi di uova?
perche senti qui, l altro volta ho aperto le uova e 5 su 6 avevano 2 tuorli dentro....e' normale?
io le ho mangiate


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ho controllato....
> e' il paniere....
> ma tu ti intedi di uova?
> perche senti qui, l altro volta ho aperto le uova e 5 su 6 avevano 2 tuorli dentro....e' normale?
> io le ho mangiate



Mio suocero alleva galline. Capita spesso di trovare due tuorli. Tranquilla nulla di strano


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mio suocero alleva galline. Capita spesso di trovare due tuorli. Tranquilla nulla di strano



si ma 5 su 6 in un pacco?
OGM vero?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si ma 5 su 6 in un pacco?
> OGM vero?



Credo semplice coincidenza. Ti ripero a me capita spesso e le uova sono fresche di giornata


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo semplice coincidenza. Ti ripero a me capita spesso e le uova sono fresche di giornata



ah ok...bene grazie..


----------



## lolapal (17 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Relazione formale, senza scambi emotivi tra i genitori.


Qualche notte fa Figlia ci ha beccati in pieno... 
Non sembra rimasta traumatizzata... :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> abbracci solletico risatine e bacetti sono scambi emotivi?
> 
> non si parla solo di sesso, giusto?





farfalla ha detto:


> spero bene. O qui tutti informano i propri figli del numero di rapporti sessuali che hanno con il loro partner?:mrgreen:


Ci mancherebbe altro! I figli che ne sanno di cosa fanno i genitori a letto?!!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Qualche notte fa Figlia ci ha beccati in pieno...
> Non sembra rimasta traumatizzata... :smile:


Freud la chiamava la scena primaria e la metteva all'origine di nevrosi. Non sono Freud.
Per me dipende dal come. Un figlio potrebbe non percepire la cosa strana.


----------



## disincantata (17 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Qualche notte fa Figlia ci ha beccati in pieno...
> Non sembra rimasta traumatizzata... :smile:



Morirei.  Non ne sarei tanto sicura. Te lo auguro di cuore.


----------



## lolapal (17 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Freud la chiamava la scena primaria e la metteva all'origine di nevrosi. Non sono Freud.
> Per me dipende dal come. Un figlio potrebbe non percepire la cosa strana.





disincantata ha detto:


> Morirei.  Non ne sarei tanto sicura. Te lo auguro di cuore.


Certo che non posso metterci la mano sul fuoco!
Io non ho mai visto i miei darsi neanche un bacio, ma c'è da dire che non si sono mai sopportati...
Marito dice che le ha visto uno sguardo "furbetto", considerate che ha dieci anni e la libreria piena di libri sul corpo, la pubertà e l'educazione sessuale. Quando mi ha chiesto, le ho sempre risposto con franchezza e con parole le più semplici possibili.
I giorni seguenti l'ho osservata, mi aspettavo che dicesse qualcosa, invece si è comportata normalmente sia nei miei che nei confronti del padre. Se tirerà fuori l'argomento risponderò.
Mi auguro che non si sia veramente traumatizzata... lo capiremo col tempo...


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Gennaio 2014)

Come Tebe, detesto quando i miei ci dicono virtuosamente e con aria da martiri che sono rimasti assieme "per noi".
Noi facciamo notare che per anni abbiamo chiesto che loro si separassero.
Loro si incazzano perchè non riconosciamo i loro sacrifici...

Ce la siamo messa via, sono rimasti assieme per i cazzacci loro, e se ne sono strafottuti di noi, dal punto di vista affettivo (materialmente, nulla da dire anzi).

Pensavo cmq di aver imparato quello che potevo dalla coppia dei miei genitori, almeno come "cose da non fare", ma forse sono una studentessa particolarmente mediocre visto che sono finita proprio col mio ex.

Ah, beccati una volta a fare sesso -mio padre sembrava una balena arenata sopra mia madre poveraccia- età attorno agli 11 anni.
Ho pensato "dai, almeno vuol dire che fanno ancora l'amore, quindi forse si amano ancora" e ho aggiornato a "3" il "numero di volte che i miei genitori hanno fatto l'amore di sicuro"

Poco tempo dopo, i miei hanno cominciato a dormire in stanze separate e quindi quel 3 non l'ho mai potuto incrementare.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sapete cosa non torna a me? Il sentir parlare di sacrificarsi per i figli. Io non sento di sacrificarmi. Io credo che ogni mamma agisca per quello che crede sia meglio per i suoi figli. Io e mio marito non siamo una coppia. Siamo due persone che si vogliono un gran bene, in questo periodo direi due amici con mille cose in comune. I miei figli sono sereni. Perché mai dovrei togkiere loro tutto questo?Dove sta il sacrificio? É sacrificio vedere crescere sereni i propri figli? Idem vale per chi ha capito che i propri figli sarebbero stati meglio separandosi.
> Sono d'accordo con quintina. (Il nuovo nick non l'ho ancora imparato


Come non quotarti?! Fondamentalmente meglio di così, per me, non potrebbe essere. Vivo con mia figlia che vive con la sua adorata mamma. Ci godiamo il meglio della nostra famiglia e ci aiutiamo a vicenda. Certo si litiga, ogni tanto. Capita anche nelle coppie migliori. Ma in fondo la serenità che abbiamo conquistato non ce la ruba nessuno. 

L'unica che sclera è la mia tipa.... ops... ex tipa.... :rotfl:


Quintina ha un nuovo nick??? sarebbe?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Come Tebe, detesto quando i miei ci dicono virtuosamente e con aria da martiri che sono rimasti assieme "per noi".
> Noi facciamo notare che per anni abbiamo chiesto che loro si separassero.
> Loro si incazzano perchè non riconosciamo i loro sacrifici...
> 
> ...



Pure io ho beccato i miei farlo quando ero giovane. La mattina dopo ho fatto 2000 battutine... :rotfl::rotfl:

Una volta in montagna ho trovato un preservativo usato nel water. Mi sono messo i guanti per lavare i pavimenti, L'ho preso e poi sono andato dai miei dicendo "papà come te lo devo dire che devi riempirlo d'acqua prima di buttarlo nel water?" ..... che figuraccia! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Come non quotarti?! Fondamentalmente meglio di così, per me, non potrebbe essere. Vivo con mia figlia che vive con la sua adorata mamma. Ci godiamo il meglio della nostra famiglia e ci aiutiamo a vicenda. Certo si litiga, ogni tanto. Capita anche nelle coppie migliori. Ma in fondo la serenità che abbiamo conquistato non ce la ruba nessuno.
> 
> L'unica che sclera è la mia tipa.... ops... ex tipa.... :rotfl:
> 
> ...


 Clementina, il personaggio di "Se mi lasci ti cancello"="Eternal sunshine"


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Clementina, il personaggio di "Se mi lasci ti cancello"="Eternal sunshine"


Sempre meglio dei mandarini. :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sempre meglio dei mandarini. :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Come non quotarti?! Fondamentalmente meglio di così, per me, non potrebbe essere. Vivo con mia figlia che vive con la sua adorata mamma. Ci godiamo il meglio della nostra famiglia e ci aiutiamo a vicenda. Certo si litiga, ogni tanto. Capita anche nelle coppie migliori. Ma in fondo la serenità che abbiamo conquistato non ce la ruba nessuno.
> 
> L'unica che sclera è la mia tipa.... ops... ex tipa.... :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Clementine Kruczynski


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Come non quotarti?! Fondamentalmente meglio di così, per me, non potrebbe essere. Vivo con mia figlia che vive con la sua adorata mamma. Ci godiamo il meglio della nostra famiglia e ci aiutiamo a vicenda. Certo si litiga, ogni tanto. Capita anche nelle coppie migliori. Ma in fondo la serenità che abbiamo conquistato non ce la ruba nessuno.
> 
> L'unica che sclera è la mia tipa.... ops... ex tipa.... :rotfl:
> 
> ...



Ciao bello


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Qualche notte fa Figlia ci ha beccati in pieno...
> Non sembra rimasta traumatizzata... :smile:


ma non l'avete sentita?
è comunque una cosa che ha il suo peso, secondo me.consapevole o inconsapevole


----------



## lolapal (20 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non l'avete sentita?
> è comunque una cosa che ha il suo peso, secondo me.consapevole o inconsapevole


No, questa volta non l'abbiamo proprio sentita... è stata molto silenziosa...

Sì, ha il suo peso... staremo a vedere quale... però, per il momento (ed è passata più di una settimana) è tutto tranquillo...

Però, alla fine, noi siamo rimasti tranquilli, non glielo abbiamo fatto pesare. Non so che dirti, Min, solo che non riesco a capire che tipo di ricordo questo lascerà in lei, a me non è capitato...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ciao *bello*


con ironia.....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> con ironia.....


Nessuna ironia, sciocchino


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Nessuna ironia, sciocchino


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> No, questa volta non l'abbiamo proprio sentita... è stata molto silenziosa...
> 
> Sì, ha il suo peso... staremo a vedere quale... però, per il momento (ed è passata più di una settimana) è tutto tranquillo...
> 
> Però, alla fine, noi siamo rimasti tranquilli, non glielo abbiamo fatto pesare. Non so che dirti, Min, solo che non riesco a capire che tipo di ricordo questo lascerà in lei, a me non è capitato...


Stai serena. A 11 anni sono in grado di capire molto e se la vostra educazione è stata priva di moralismi ed aperta come mi sembra non può altro che fare piacere a tua figlia che i suoi genitori facciano l amore.
Anzi.
È una cosa bella..che non avrà nessun tipo di ripercussione negativa ma solo positiva.
E Freud un maniaco nazista ossessionato dal.sesso.
Un uomo una pugnetta.


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Stai serena. A 11 anni sono in grado di capire molto e se la vostra educazione è stata priva di moralismi ed aperta come mi sembra non può altro che fare piacere a tua figlia che i suoi genitori facciano l amore.
> Anzi.
> È una cosa bella..che non avrà nessun tipo di ripercussione negativa ma solo positiva.
> E Freud un maniaco nazista ossessionato dal.sesso.
> Un uomo una pugnetta.


su freud posso concordare , così come che i genitori si scambino affettuosità è cosa che fa bene ai figli...ma un'altra cosa è trovarli a fare sesso e dipende da cosa vedono.(i figli )
sicurezze in questo senso non ne ho ma sono portata a credere che possa essere un piccolo trauma soprattutto in funzione dell'età dei bambini e non è questione di moralismo.



ammazza che discorso confuso, in sintesi: dipende


----------



## lothar57 (22 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> su freud posso concordare , così come che i genitori si scambino affettuosità è cosa che fa bene ai figli...ma un'altra cosa è trovarli a fare sesso e dipende da cosa vedono.(i figli )
> sicurezze in questo senso non ne ho ma sono portata a credere che possa essere un piccolo trauma soprattutto in funzione dell'età dei bambini e non è questione di moralismo.
> 
> 
> ...



Brava Mini...qui'tutti sminuiscono,ma non e'cosa da poco...ma questi incidenti si evitano facilmente.Io chiudo a  chiave..ci vuole tanto??


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Gennaio 2014)

Bo, per ora io e Occhi abbiamo detto che, proprio attorno a quell'età, abbiamo visto i nostri genitori fare l'amore e non ci siamo scandalizzati... un momento di "stranimento" ma niente di che.
Io ho pensato che magari si volevano ancora bene.

E per quanto io sia zoccola e con un matrimonio fallito alle spalle, non è che sono proprio da ricovero...

Chiaro che ci sono tante esperienze e non pretendo che la nostra sia l'unica, però almeno due esempi su due vuol dire che non necessariamente deve essere una cosa tragica...


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2014)

infatti nessuno lo ha detto





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bo, per ora io e Occhi abbiamo detto che, proprio attorno a quell'età, abbiamo visto i nostri genitori fare l'amore e non ci siamo scandalizzati... un momento di "stranimento" ma niente di che.
> Io ho pensato che magari si volevano ancora bene.
> 
> E per quanto io sia zoccola e con un matrimonio fallito alle spalle, non è che sono proprio da ricovero...
> ...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bo, per ora io e Occhi abbiamo detto che, proprio attorno a quell'età, abbiamo visto i nostri genitori fare l'amore e non ci siamo scandalizzati... un momento di "stranimento" ma niente di che.
> Io ho pensato che magari si volevano ancora bene.
> 
> E per quanto io sia zoccola e con un matrimonio fallito alle spalle, non è che sono proprio da ricovero...
> ...


io ero adolescente. Comunque la cosa non solo non mi scandalizzò più di tanto ma mi fece molto piacere. E' anche vero che, a casa mia, il sesso non era un tabù. 

Pensa che prima della mia prima volta è stata mia madre a consigliarmi come comportarmi. Dipende un po' dalla famiglia. Capisco che per altri sia più difficile.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2014)

Insomma, dai. Vedere due abbracciati sotto le lenzuola è un conto, beccare un 69 o una pecorina fa un altro effetto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Insomma, dai. Vedere due abbracciati sotto le lenzuola è un conto, beccare un 69 o una pecorina fa un altro effetto.


Io li ho visti nell aposizione del missionario. Mia mamma con i piedi all' aria e mio padre sopra tutto indaffarato. Non erano sotto le lenzuola. E loro con i volti girati verso di me che mi guardavano sorpresi. :rotfl:

Ho preso il pigiama e sono uscito chiudendo la porta. Mi sa che mio padre quella sera non ha concluso molto. Chi lo sa, magari ora avrei un altra sorella.....


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io li ho visti nell aposizione del missionario. Mia mamma con i piedi all' aria e mio padre sopra tutto indaffarato. Non erano sotto le lenzuola. E loro con i volti girati verso di me che mi guardavano sorpresi. :rotfl:
> 
> Ho preso il pigiama e sono uscito chiudendo la porta. Mi sa che mio padre quella sera non ha concluso molto. Chi lo sa, magari ora avrei un altra sorella.....


Probabilmente era una cosa già prevista nel tuo immaginario, all'interno di un rapporto sereno rispetto al corpo e alle manifestazioni d'affetto.
Avrebbe potuto essere diverso da quello che già sapevi, consideravi possibile e turbarti.
Non è proprio come vederli bere il caffè.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Probabilmente era una cosa già prevista nel tuo immaginario, all'interno di un rapporto sereno rispetto al corpo e alle manifestazioni d'affetto.
> Avrebbe potuto essere diverso da quello che già sapevi, consideravi possibile e turbarti.
> Non è proprio come vederli bere il caffè.


I miei non sono mai andati d'accordo e qualche hanno prima stavano pure divorziando. Pochissime manifestazioni di affetto tra di loro. Adesso quasi nemmeno si parlano pur vivendo nella stessa casa.
Non mi ha fatto ne caldo ne freddo. 

Ho capito presto che uomo e donna ( o qualsiasi altra forma di sessualità ) insieme fanno certe cose.... con tutta onestà non c'ho visto nulla di male. Nulla di diverso dal prendersi un caffè.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Probabilmente era una cosa già prevista nel tuo immaginario, all'interno di un rapporto sereno rispetto al corpo e alle manifestazioni d'affetto.
> Avrebbe potuto essere diverso da quello che già sapevi, consideravi possibile e turbarti.
> Non è proprio come vederli bere il caffè.



Erano già anni che io e mio fratello speravamo si mollassero per le liti, i malumori, il gelo a cena, la paura, l'angoscia etc etc.

Semplicemente, avevo 11 anni, sapevo che cosa fanno uomini e donne quando si sposano, sapevo come nascevano i bambini, quindi nulla di strano.

Direi che se a 11 anni "non te lo aspetti", magari è ora di fare qualche cauto discorsetto. Non specifico su cosa fanno papà e mamma eh! Ma almeno in generale...

Oddio, ammetto che io ho una figlia più piccola, quindi ancora non mi sono confrontata con certi dettagli. ma 11 anni mi pare età più che sensata per le nozioni base di sessualità. Tanto per sapere, mica per applicare.
Poi magari cambio idea... ripeto, non ci sono ancora arrivata.

Io all'epoca grazie a un meraviglioso libro della Prenatal scovato sullo scaffale alto sapevo pure come conservare correttamente i preservativi.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> I miei non sono mai andati d'accordo e qualche hanno prima stavano pure divorziando. Pochissime manifestazioni di affetto tra di loro. Adesso quasi nemmeno si parlano pur vivendo nella stessa casa.
> Non mi ha fatto ne caldo ne freddo.
> 
> Ho capito presto che uomo e donna ( o qualsiasi altra forma di sessualità ) insieme fanno certe cose.... con tutta onestà non c'ho visto nulla di male. Nulla di diverso dal prendersi un caffè.


Fortunato tu. Non penso sia cosa generalizzabile.


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> I miei non sono mai andati d'accordo e qualche hanno prima stavano pure divorziando. Pochissime manifestazioni di affetto tra di loro. Adesso quasi nemmeno si parlano pur vivendo nella stessa casa.
> Non mi ha fatto ne caldo ne freddo.
> 
> Ho capito presto che uomo e donna ( o qualsiasi altra forma di sessualità ) insieme fanno certe cose.... con tutta onestà non c'ho visto nulla di male. Nulla di diverso dal prendersi un caffè.


benissimo.
ma non puoi certo avere la sicurezza che ad altri bambini,magari più piccoli ,non causerebbe delle problematiche


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Erano già anni che io e mio fratello speravamo si mollassero per le liti, i malumori, il gelo a cena, la paura, l'angoscia etc etc.
> 
> Semplicemente, avevo 11 anni, sapevo che cosa fanno uomini e donne quando si sposano, sapevo come nascevano i bambini, quindi nulla di strano.
> 
> ...


nel portafoglio. Lo sanno tutti.


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2014)

i bambini sono bambini e da tali vanno trattati,
se poi parliamo di adolescenti è chiaro che le cose cambiano parecchio.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> benissimo.
> ma non puoi certo avere la sicurezza che ad altri bambini,magari più piccoli ,non causerebbe delle problematiche



Non affermo questo... 

Ma sinceramente, a 11 anni, ti parrebbe così strano che un ragazzino/a che sa che papà e mamme e uomini e donne fanno l'amore, a beccarli ci resti solo un filo imbarazzato e non traumatizzato?

non sto polemizzando, davvero chiedo.

Con bimbi piccoli, ok, potrebbero non capire... ma la figlia di Lolapal ha intorno agli 11 anni...


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> nel portafoglio. Lo sanno tutti.


Attento!
E' un errore comune... si possono conservare nel portafoglio solo se lo tieni sempre nella tasca posteriore dei jeans aderenti.
Altrimenti non vale.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> i bambini sono bambini e da tali vanno trattati,
> se poi parliamo di adolescenti è chiaro che le cose cambiano parecchio.



E 11 anni come li consideri?
La figlia di Lola ha quella età.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non affermo questo...
> 
> Ma sinceramente, a 11 anni, ti parrebbe così strano che un ragazzino/a che sa che papà e mamme e uomini e donne fanno l'amore, a beccarli ci resti solo un filo imbarazzato e non traumatizzato?
> 
> ...


Ripeto, dipende come.
Se rientra nella sua idea di sesso genitoriale può essere solo imbarazzato, molto imbarazzato o traumatizzato.
Se non rientra nella sua idea molto traumatizzato.
In questo tema mi sembrate tanti stranamente leggeri.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ripeto, dipende come.
> Se rientra nella sua idea di sesso genitoriale può essere solo imbarazzato, molto imbarazzato o traumatizzato.
> Se non rientra nella sua idea molto traumatizzato.
> In questo tema mi sembrate tanti stranamente leggeri.



Non so che dirti. Sai che ci penso ai bambini, ma 'sto giro... 

Sarà che mi è capitato e mi è sembrato normalissimo
Sarà che sono più giovane di te, e cresciuta con una consapevolezza del sesso che forse un tempo c'era meno? (banalità se vuoi, ma sto cercando una spiegazione)
Sarà che è cambiato anche il modo di rapportarsi ai genitori?
Il semplice vedere i genitori nudi, tanto per dirne una, è una cosa che una volta era impensabile, adesso almeno fino a che i figli sono preadolescenti non è assurdo sentire che i genitori se la sentono di andare in giro per casa nudi.

Non so.

Ma fondamentalmente, perchè mi è capitato, sapevo che era una cosa naturale, ergo ERA naturale...
E la figlia di Lola ha 11 anni, e i giorni dopo sembrava normalissima... sono certa che lola e Marito avranno un occhio di riguardo epr cogliere qualunque segno..
(Io per esempio ne parlerei direttamente con lei)


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Attento!
> E' un errore comune... si possono conservare nel portafoglio solo se lo tieni sempre nella tasca posteriore dei jeans aderenti.
> Altrimenti non vale.


Ahia! Quello vale solo in agosto. D'inverno il portafoglio va tenuto nell tasca interna della giacca! :rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ahia! Quello vale solo in agosto. D'inverno il portafoglio va tenuto nell tasca interna della giacca! :rotfl:



Non lo sapevo...  era un libro un pò vecchio...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non so che dirti. Sai che ci penso ai bambini, ma 'sto giro...
> 
> Sarà che mi è capitato e mi è sembrato normalissimo
> Sarà che sono più giovane di te, e cresciuta con una consapevolezza del sesso che forse un tempo c'era meno? (banalità se vuoi, ma sto cercando una spiegazione)
> ...


la nudità poi.... a casa mia è un must! 

il neretto è lapalissiano.


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non affermo questo...
> 
> Ma sinceramente, a 11 anni, ti parrebbe così strano che un ragazzino/a che sa che papà e mamme e uomini e donne fanno l'amore, a beccarli ci resti solo un filo imbarazzato e non traumatizzato?
> 
> ...


come faccio a saperlo?
a me la cosa un po' preoccupa comunque ; a voi no.bene


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non lo sapevo...  era un libro un pò vecchio...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2014)

sul parlarne concordo.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> *la nudità poi.... a casa mia è un must!*
> 
> il neretto è lapalissiano.



Mi vergognavo a dirlo, ma sinceramente pure da me (non must, ma si può)


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi vergognavo a dirlo, ma sinceramente pure da me (non must, ma si può)


Non trovo nulla di scandaloso e volgare nel nudo. Io spesso faccio pure la doccia con mia figlia..... ha quasi 7 anni.


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non trovo nulla di scandaloso e volgare nel nudo. Io spesso faccio pure la doccia con mia figlia..... ha quasi 7 anni.


anche io non homai avuto problemi in questo.
però stiamo parlando di altro


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche io non homai avuto problemi in questo.
> però stiamo parlando di altro


Divago.. pardon.


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Divago.. pardon.


le divagazioni sono il mio pane,era per distinguere.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2014)

Ho detto che dipende da diverse cose.
Pensare che sia una cosa che non fa né caldo né freddo basta che un bambino abbia le informazioni sul sesso e un rapporto spontaneo con il corpo è, per me, semplicistico o è un voler allontanare l'idea di aver potuto creare problemi.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> la nudità poi.... a casa mia è un must!
> 
> il neretto è lapalissiano.



Idem


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho detto che dipende da diverse cose.
> Pensare che sia una cosa che non fa né caldo né freddo basta che un bambino abbia le informazioni sul sesso e un rapporto spontaneo con il corpo è, per me, semplicistico o è un voler allontanare l'idea di aver potuto creare problemi.



Ripeto, io ci avrei parlato subito. Con calma e senza isterismi, ma ci avrei parlato.
Non do per scontato che una cosa NON turbi Fra (che però ha 5 anni), ma non do neppure per scontato che la turbi.
In specifico, a 11 anni, immaginando che sappia sia come nascono i bambini, sia che mamme e papà etc etc, se mi beccasse con un ipotetico compagno da lei conosciuto che vive con noi etc etc, le parlerei certo, ma sinceramente non penserei che ne sia traumatizzata.

Non so perchè, ma proprio non me lo sento nella pancia.
Forse perchè., appunto, mi è capitato e etc etc


(salute)


----------



## Sole (22 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho detto che dipende da diverse cose.
> Pensare che sia una cosa che non fa né caldo né freddo basta che un bambino abbia le informazioni sul sesso e un rapporto spontaneo con il corpo è, per me, semplicistico o è un voler allontanare l'idea di aver potuto creare problemi.


Forse è semplicistico, ma magari è l'atteggiamento giusto.

Io se mi trovassi da madre in quella situazione mi farei mille problemi e paranoie, ma a volte mi rendo conto che non si può sempre analizzare tutto e vivisezionare ogni emozione.

E forse fanno meglio quei genitori meno analitici, e più spontanei. Che magari si preoccupano quando ci sono elementi reali che spingono a preoccuparsi.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Forse è semplicistico, ma magari è l'atteggiamento giusto.
> 
> Io se mi trovassi da madre in quella situazione mi farei mille problemi e paranoie, ma a volte mi rendo conto che non si può sempre analizzare tutto e vivisezionare ogni emozione.
> 
> E forse fanno meglio quei genitori meno analitici, e più spontanei. Che magari si preoccupano quando ci sono elementi reali che spingono a preoccuparsi.


Fanno meglio ancora quelli che chiudono la porta.


----------



## Sole (23 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fanno meglio ancora quelli che chiudono la porta.


Presente!


----------



## passante (30 Gennaio 2014)

perché io non sono papà? no, veramente, non scherzo. perché uno ha il desiderio della famiglia, dei figli e invece... contemporaneamente non è capace di innamorarsi di una donna? 

scusate, ho dei pensieri tristi stasera.


----------



## Fantastica (30 Gennaio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> perché io non sono papà? no, veramente, non scherzo. perché uno ha il desiderio della famiglia, dei figli e invece... contemporaneamente non è capace di innamorarsi di una donna?
> 
> scusate, ho dei pensieri tristi stasera.


s'era capito anche da un altro post, sei in fase di desiderio di paternità :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> perché io non sono papà? no, veramente, non scherzo. perché uno ha il desiderio della famiglia, dei figli e invece... contemporaneamente non è capace di innamorarsi di una donna?
> 
> scusate, ho dei pensieri tristi stasera.


Si può fare.



P.S. Non vuol essere una citazione cinematografica.


----------



## Tebe (31 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può fare.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Non vuol essere una citazione cinematografica.


Quoto.
E in culo i bigottoni di sta cippa.


----------



## Minerva (31 Gennaio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> perché io non sono papà? no, veramente, non scherzo. perché uno ha il desiderio della famiglia, dei figli e invece... contemporaneamente non è capace di innamorarsi di una donna?
> 
> scusate, ho dei pensieri tristi stasera.


 perché una volta che si diventa genitore non si acquista la maturità necessaria per esserlo?
anche questo è molto triste


----------



## passante (2 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può fare.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Non vuol essere una citazione cinematografica.





Tebe ha detto:


> Quoto.
> E in culo i bigottoni di sta cippa.


sì, lo so... ma non lo faremo :smile: la parte razionale ne è convinta, sono le emozioni che vanno da un'altra parte, e ogni tanto hanno il sopravvento


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Febbraio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> sì, lo so... ma non lo faremo :smile: la parte razionale ne è convinta, sono le emozioni che vanno da un'altra parte, e ogni tanto hanno il sopravvento


:abbraccio:


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> sì, lo so... ma non lo faremo :smile: la parte razionale ne è convinta, sono le emozioni che vanno da un'altra parte, e ogni tanto hanno il sopravvento


...non ho capito...


----------



## lolapal (3 Febbraio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> sì, lo so... ma non lo faremo :smile: la parte razionale ne è convinta, sono le emozioni che vanno da un'altra parte, e ogni tanto hanno il sopravvento


Mah, secondo me è una schioocchezza... ci sono tante persone che sarebbe il caso non si riproduccessero... da quello che ho letto di te e del tuo compagno, mi sembrate persone adatte a fare i genitori come tutti gli altri...

Hai letto "Sei come sei" di Melania Mazzucco?

:smile:


----------



## passante (3 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mah, secondo me è una schioocchezza... ci sono tante persone che sarebbe il caso non si riproduccessero... da quello che ho letto di te e del tuo compagno, mi sembrate persone adatte a fare i genitori come tutti gli altri...
> 
> Hai letto "Sei come sei" di Melania Mazzucco?
> 
> :smile:


no, non l'ho letto. lo leggo?

per il resto: sì, no, può darsi... (e in ogni caso grazie). ma sinceramente, e a malincuore, io non vorrei far crescere un mio figlio senza una mamma, mi sembrerebbe di fargli in partenza un torto troppo grande. lo penso davvero, anche se mi dispiace moltissimo. e poi qui, anche se io e matte abbiamo una vita di relazioni molto serena, c'è un certo tipo di contesto sociale: un conto è pagare sulla propria pelle certe cose, un conto è fale pagare a un bambino. non potrei farlo davvero...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> no, non l'ho letto. lo leggo?
> 
> per il resto: sì, no, può darsi... (e in ogni caso grazie). ma sinceramente, e a malincuore, io non vorrei far crescere un mio figlio senza una mamma, mi sembrerebbe di fargli in partenza un torto troppo grande. lo penso davvero, anche se mi dispiace moltissimo. e poi qui, anche se io e matte abbiamo una vita di relazioni molto serena, c'è un certo tipo di contesto sociale: un conto è pagare sulla propria pelle certe cose, un conto è fale pagare a un bambino. non potrei farlo davvero...


Davvero un bel post
Ma un difettuccio ce l'hai?


----------



## passante (3 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Davvero un bel post
> Ma un difettuccio ce l'hai?


moltissimi, non vengono tanto fuori perché la parola scritta media


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> moltissimi, non vengono tanto fuori perché la parola scritta media


Non ci credo :smile:


----------



## passante (3 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ci credo :smile:


... pensa che mia sorella mi ha appena detto che mi preferiva quando le impiccavo il Cicciobello in giardino :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> no, non l'ho letto. lo leggo?
> 
> per il resto: sì, no, può darsi... (e in ogni caso grazie). ma sinceramente, e a malincuore, io non vorrei far crescere un mio figlio senza una mamma, mi sembrerebbe di fargli in partenza un torto troppo grande. lo penso davvero, anche se mi dispiace moltissimo. e poi qui, anche se io e matte abbiamo una vita di relazioni molto serena, c'è un certo tipo di contesto sociale: un conto è pagare sulla propria pelle certe cose, un conto è fale pagare a un bambino. non potrei farlo davvero...


sei grande, me lo hai confermato


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> ... pensa che mia sorella mi ha appena detto che mi preferiva quando le impiccavo il Cicciobello in giardino :unhappy:


Lo dici per toglierti tutte queste donne di torno


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo dici per toglierti tutte queste donne di torno


Anche secondo me


----------



## lolapal (3 Febbraio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> no, non l'ho letto. lo leggo?
> 
> per il resto: sì, no, può darsi... (e in ogni caso grazie). ma sinceramente, e a malincuore, io non vorrei far crescere un mio figlio senza una mamma, mi sembrerebbe di fargli in partenza un torto troppo grande. lo penso davvero, anche se mi dispiace moltissimo. e poi qui, anche se io e matte abbiamo una vita di relazioni molto serena, c'è un certo tipo di contesto sociale: un conto è pagare sulla propria pelle certe cose, un conto è fale pagare a un bambino. non potrei farlo davvero...


Sì, leggilo... :smile:

Quello che hai scritto è molto bello e mi unisco alle tue ammiratrici, però... molto spesso sono i nostri condizionamenti a condizionare (scusa il bisticcio) i cuccioli d'uomo che hanno una grande capacità di adattamento... e poi... l'amore è amore, non c'è un genere che ne dà di più e un genere che ne dà di meno...

Sì, leggilo... :smile:


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì, leggilo... :smile:
> 
> Quello che hai scritto è molto bello e mi unisco alle tue ammiratrici, però... molto spesso sono i nostri condizionamenti a condizionare (scusa il bisticcio) *i cuccioli d'uomo che hanno una grande capacità di adattamento... e* poi... l'amore è amore, non c'è un genere che ne dà di più e un genere che ne dà di meno...
> 
> Sì, leggilo... :smile:


sì, ma perché _adattarsi ?
_in caso di emergenza sicuramente sappiamo bene che tutto è possibile ma passante ha espresso quello che da sempre è il mio principio :
la priorità è il bambino, non il bisogno di amore di chichessia, etero o gay


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, ma perché _adattarsi ?
> _in caso di emergenza sicuramente sappiamo bene che tutto è possibile ma passante ha espresso quello che da sempre è il mio principio :
> la priorità è il bambino, non il bisogno di amore di chichessia, etero o gay


Giusto.
Però questo è il ragionamento dei genitori http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiFeEi45JuA prima di capire 
ci vuole anche chi imponga la diversità http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0O61uGQy75c


----------



## lolapal (3 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, ma perché _adattarsi ?
> _in caso di emergenza sicuramente sappiamo bene che tutto è possibile ma passante ha espresso quello che da sempre è il mio principio :
> la priorità è il bambino, non il bisogno di amore di chichessia, etero o gay


Quello che volevo dire è semplicemente che se c'è amore e il bambino ha la priorità su tutto, a mio modesto avviso, non importa tanto il genere di chi questo amore lo dona, senza condizioni e condizionamenti, comunque...


----------



## passante (3 Febbraio 2014)

per chiarire... quello che ho scritto non descrive ciò che penso sia giusto o sbagliato, bene o male, in generale. esprime esclusivamente il modo in cui io e matte stiamo dentro a questa cosa, oggi. 
non è detto che le due cose coincidano. 
posso anche pensare che sarebbe possibile... sarebbe bello... in un mondo diverso... in una società diversa... 
ma non perseguirò questa cosa perché non sarei solo io a portare il peso delle conseguenze.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> per chiarire... quello che ho scritto non descrive ciò che penso sia giusto o sbagliato, bene o male, in generale. esprime esclusivamente il modo in cui io e matte stiamo dentro a questa cosa, oggi.
> non è detto che le due cose coincidano.
> posso anche pensare che sarebbe possibile... sarebbe bello... in un mondo diverso... in una società diversa...
> ma non perseguirò questa cosa perché non sarei solo io a portare il peso delle conseguenze.


Non so dove vivi.
In effetti non saprei dove in Italia la cosa passerebbe come normale.


----------



## lolapal (4 Febbraio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> per chiarire... quello che ho scritto non descrive ciò che penso sia giusto o sbagliato, bene o male, in generale. esprime esclusivamente il modo in cui io e matte stiamo dentro a questa cosa, oggi.
> non è detto che le due cose coincidano.
> posso anche pensare che sarebbe possibile... sarebbe bello... in un mondo diverso... in una società diversa...
> ma non perseguirò questa cosa perché non sarei solo io a portare il peso delle conseguenze.


Quello che dici è giusto, nel senso che è da persone mature rendersi conto di quelli che sono i propri limiti e prendersi le proprie responsabilità.
In senso generale, credo che la società e la cultura si possano cambiare con la coerenza costante, con il comportamento quotidiano, nelle piccole cose, anche nell'educazione dei figli. Credo che, anche se molto lentamente, qualcosa stia già cambiando...

In bocca al lupo, passante, a te e al tuo compagno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> no, non l'ho letto. lo leggo?
> 
> per il resto: sì, no, può darsi... (e in ogni caso grazie). ma sinceramente, e a malincuore, io non vorrei far crescere un mio figlio senza una mamma, mi sembrerebbe di fargli in partenza un torto troppo grande. lo penso davvero, anche se mi dispiace moltissimo. e poi qui, anche se io e matte abbiamo una vita di relazioni molto serena, c'è un certo tipo di contesto sociale: *un conto è pagare sulla propria pelle certe cose, un conto è fale pagare a un bambino.* non potrei farlo davvero...


eh già. Io vedo principalmente quello come torto.


----------



## disincantata (5 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so dove vivi.
> In effetti non saprei dove in Italia la cosa passerebbe come normale.



Purtroppo.


----------



## feather (10 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui l'unico, che ho letto,  che si è posto il problema di quale modello d'amore sta dando al figlio è Feather.
> In assenza di uno scontro aperto, che può essere solo un modo per evitare il conflitto e cristallizzare l'indifferenza, non ho letto nessun altro che si domandasse se non stesse passando il messaggio che una relazione fredda non sia una buona cosa.


La cosa preoccupante è che me lo sto ancora chiedendo, quasi giornalmente. E ancora non ho trovato una risposta.
Continuo a guiardare mio figlio, per capire cosa sente lui. Cosa percepisce e come lo interpreta.
E nel frattempo faccio altrettanto con me stesso per capire cosa sento io. Oscillando tra un matrimonio stile conte e l'alternativa che ho in testa io. 
E se quello che c'ho in testa io fosse tutta fuffa? Come faccio a saperlo con certezza?
Per insegnare una verità a un figlio bisogna prima avercela questa verità. Invece tutto quello in cui "credo" è in discussione.
Ora più che mai. 
La verità è che mio figlio crescesse senza tutti i problemi che ho avuto e ancora ho io. Ma se invece segue le mie orme ripercorrerà la stessa strada. 
Cosa sto passando a mio figlio? La stessa ricetta per un disastro che ho seguito io? Forse sarebbe meglio ne seguisse un'altra e non vedesso il mio esempio tutt'altro che salutare.
Ho la responsabilità di dotare mio figlio degli strumenti che dovrebbero garantirgli una vita felice e in mano c'ho solo strumenti sbagliati e nessuna idea di quali siano quelli giusti. Come se ne esce?


----------



## feather (10 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché una volta che si diventa genitore non si acquista la maturità necessaria per esserlo?
> anche questo è molto triste


Eh già.


----------



## feather (10 Febbraio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> no, non l'ho letto. lo leggo?
> 
> per il resto: sì, no, può darsi... (e in ogni caso grazie). ma sinceramente, e a malincuore, io non vorrei far crescere un mio figlio senza una mamma, mi sembrerebbe di fargli in partenza un torto troppo grande. lo penso davvero, anche se mi dispiace moltissimo. e poi qui, anche se io e matte abbiamo una vita di relazioni molto serena, c'è un certo tipo di contesto sociale: un conto è pagare sulla propria pelle certe cose, un conto è fale pagare a un bambino. non potrei farlo davvero...


Io qui non ho mai capito bene. Ci sono studi seri da parte di psciologi dell'età evolutiva? Un bambino che cresce in una famiglia di omosessuali ha svantaggi/vantaggi in termini di crescita sessuale equilibrata?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> La cosa preoccupante è che me lo sto ancora chiedendo, quasi giornalmente. E ancora non ho trovato una risposta.
> Continuo a guiardare mio figlio, per capire cosa sente lui. Cosa percepisce e come lo interpreta.
> E nel frattempo faccio altrettanto con me stesso per capire cosa sento io. Oscillando tra un matrimonio stile conte e l'alternativa che ho in testa io.
> E se quello che c'ho in testa io fosse tutta fuffa? Come faccio a saperlo con certezza?
> ...


Tu cerchi certezze che non esistono.
Tu avresti voluto un tipo di padre e un modello di famiglia che ti avrebbero portato a compiere scelte diverse.
Quale tipo di famiglia pensi si debba avere per diventare la persona che vuoi che diventi tuo figlio?
Sto seguendo il tuo ragionamento che non condivido totalmente.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Io qui non ho mai capito bene. Ci sono studi seri da parte di psciologi dell'età evolutiva? Un bambino che cresce in una famiglia di omosessuali ha svantaggi/vantaggi in termini di crescita sessuale equilibrata?


Da quel che ho letto non ci sono problemi.
I problemi a cui pensava Passante erano di tipo sociale e sono prevedibili.
Il razzismo è presente in ognuno di noi per aspetti diversi e se non porta a comportamenti discriminanti non mi spaventa.
Se ci ponessimo la stessa domanda per coppie miste di "razze" diverse ci sentiremmo di porci una domanda seria o razzista?
Certamente il figlio di coppia mista nel Sud Africa pre Mandela avrebbe avuto problemi. Quei problemi sarebbero dipesi dalle diversità dei genitori?
Con tutto il rispetto per le coppie omossessuali, mi dà brividi l'uso dell'utero in affitto, anche se fatto da coppie etero.


----------



## feather (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu cerchi certezze che non esistono.
> Tu avresti voluto un tipo di padre e un modello di famiglia che ti avrebbero portato a compiere scelte diverse.
> Quale tipo di famiglia pensi si debba avere per diventare la persona che vuoi che diventi tuo figlio?
> Sto seguendo il tuo ragionamento che non condivido totalmente.


Infatti non mi quadra. Potresti seguire il tuo di ragionamento invece? Il mio finora non ha portato a grandi risultati...
Inoltre il tipo di famiglia che vorrei mio figlio vedesse è con una donna diversa da mia moglie. E questo è troppo tardi per cambiarlo.


----------



## feather (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da quel che ho letto non ci sono problemi.
> I problemi a cui pensava Passante erano di tipo sociale e sono prevedibili.
> Se ci ponessimo la stessa domanda per coppie miste di "razze" diverse ci sentiremmo di porci una domanda seria o razzista?
> Con tutto il rispetto per le coppie omossessuali, mi dà brividi l'uso dell'utero in affitto, anche se fatto da coppie etero.


Si, avevo capito che lui parlava d'altro. Ma la stupidità umana non mi  interessa granché. Come il razzismo, per lo stesso motivo.
Mi chiedevo invece se ci sono problemi -oggettivi- nella crescita equilibrata di un bambino in una coppia gay. Al di là dei prevedibili problemi sociali dovuti a una mal distribuita intelligenza.

Condivido anche i brividi per l'utero in affitto. Non capisco come una madre possa dare alla luce un bimbo e darlo poi volontariamente a qualcun'altro e non vederlo più. È terrificante.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Infatti non mi quadra. Potresti seguire il tuo di ragionamento invece? Il mio finora non ha portato a grandi risultati...
> Inoltre il tipo di famiglia che vorrei mio figlio vedesse è con una donna diversa da mia moglie. E questo è troppo tardi per cambiarlo.


Pensa a dove ha portato il mio ragionamento :unhappy:
Continuo a pensare che sia importante passare un messaggio di valori vissuti.
I tuoi valori.
Io ho i miei.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Si, avevo capito che lui parlava d'altro. Ma la stupidità umana non mi  interessa granché. Come il razzismo, per lo stesso motivo.
> Mi chiedevo invece se ci sono problemi -oggettivi- nella crescita equilibrata di un bambino in una coppia gay. Al di là dei prevedibili problemi sociali dovuti a una mal distribuita intelligenza.
> _Negli States risulta che non ci siano problemi. Nessuno vive su un'isola deserta e ogni bambino ha molti diversi modelli di riferimento_
> Condivido anche i brividi per l'utero in affitto. Non capisco come una madre possa dare alla luce un bimbo e darlo poi volontariamente a qualcun'altro e non vederlo più. È terrificante.
> ...


.


----------



## Carola (20 Febbraio 2014)

Quintina e farfalla la pensate come me
Quinti qnd parli di voi 4 che tutto ha senso e senza non ne avrebbe siete noi 5
Uguale
Ieri sera eravamo al giapponese noi 5 ognuno con la sua storia di giornata
Ed ero ...felice
Sono più serena
Senza sotterfugi sms mail
Mi sento più tranquilla
È riapprezzo certi momenti


----------



## feather (20 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ed ero ...felice
> Sono più serena
> Senza sotterfugi sms mail
> Mi sento più tranquilla
> È riapprezzo certi momenti


E l'amante che ruolo ha in tutto questo? Un esperienza del passato che ora non serve più?
Per riprendere un po' quello che ho scritto qui.
Anche la mia amante la sento ridere e scherzare coi colleghi in ufficio. La immagino serena e allegra. Per questo apprezzerei che, come ha detto Lothar, si facesse di nebbia. Invece un paio di settimane fa mi scrive chiedendomi se avevo chiuso la casella di posta. Ma che gliene frega della casella di posta se ha deciso che nella sua vita io non ci devo stare?!?


----------



## Ecate (20 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Si, avevo capito che lui parlava d'altro. Ma la stupidità umana non mi  interessa granché. Come il razzismo, per lo stesso motivo.
> Mi chiedevo invece se ci sono problemi -oggettivi- nella crescita equilibrata di un bambino in una coppia gay. Al di là dei prevedibili problemi sociali dovuti a una mal distribuita intelligenza.
> 
> Condivido anche i brividi per l'utero in affitto. Non capisco come una madre possa dare alla luce un bimbo e darlo poi volontariamente a qualcun'altro e non vederlo più. È terrificante.


 Una mia cara amica l'ha fatto. Un'altra donna ha partorito la sua bimba. Questa mamma "surrogata" ha tre figli ed è vedova. In alcuni paesi avere figli propri e non avere  partner sono condizioni necessarie (non sufficienti, ovviamente). Questa madre surrogata è rimasta in famiglia, come una zia. Sono seguiti da psicologi e credo che siano felici. A volte la vita piega le persone (alla mia amica sono morti due gemellini nati prematuri -i bombardamenti non aiutano le gravidanze a rischio- e una bimba perché le si è rotto l'utero al parto) e la scienza può aiutare a rivedere la speranza.


----------



## Carola (20 Febbraio 2014)

Feath ma fatti di nebbia tu scusa

Il mio amante che ruolo?
Io che ruolo?
Bisogna definitlo sto ruolo?

Cosa sono gli amanti?
Di tutto e il contrario di tutto
Delle parentesi belle un diversivo un ruscello una boccata di ossigeno un 20% x se stessi un possibile amore 
Che ne so
Le cose cambiano evolvono rientrano
Evidentemente ad un certo punto qualcuno sceglie  e l altro si deve adeguare
Senza rabbia immagino

Ripeto si sa che si parte da una condizione di sposati 
Insomma l altro cosa può credere pretendere?
Minimo di continuare cosi
Certo non di mandare a monte una famiglia dove appunto si sta come dscrive molto bene quintina
Oltre che una serie di circostanze esterne spesso ti riportano piedi a terra
Aspetta di avere figli adolescenti
Nonni bisognosi
Ti viene anche meno voglia di relazioni extra
Ti assorbe unafamiglia
Io evadevo
X curare un malessere certo
Sto imparando a curarmi diversamente 
E a lasciare lui ex amante libero di avere ciò che vorrebbe una vita di coppia che io non posso dargli e sono a che era sposato diceva stessa cosa .
Quindi non mi sento cosi in colpa onestamente 
Se penso poi che lui mi scriveva stesse cose!!!
Perché se cambiare vi innamorate cambiate e pretendete altrettanto?


----------



## feather (20 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Perché se cambiare vi innamorate cambiate e pretendete altrettanto?


Non so se interpreto bene il tuo correttore ortografico polacco... ma allora è vero. Il problema sta tutto là. Lui non si doveva innamorare.
Doveva continuare a viverla per quella che è: un'evasione. 

Stesso errore madornale che ho fatto io. Mai innamorarsi dell'amante. È solo un passatempo. E come tale senza impegno. 

Il bello è che la testa questo me lo diceva, ma volevo quella relazione così disperatamente da non ascoltare quello che la testa mi diceva. Grosso errore.


----------



## Carola (20 Febbraio 2014)

È un errore pretendere che si possa pensare a chiudere una famiglia
Non l innamorarsi in se
Anche se reputo questi innamoramento un po adolescenziali presi dall impeto della passione ecc non so ecco


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Non so se interpreto bene il tuo correttore ortografico polacco... ma allora è vero. Il problema sta tutto là. Lui non si doveva innamorare.
> Doveva continuare a viverla per quella che è: un'evasione.
> 
> Stesso errore madornale che ho fatto io. Mai innamorarsi dell'amante. È solo un passatempo. E come tale senza impegno.
> ...



Non ritrovavo questo tuo post. Ho commentato nella discussione Ex-amante


----------



## feather (20 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> È un errore pretendere che si possa pensare a chiudere una famiglia
> Non l innamorarsi in se


Quindi lui doveva innamorarsi ma poi incartarsela e sparire..?
Perché se non si innamora ed erano solo scopate per evasione tu non ti saresti lasciata andare con un uno così. Ci doveva essere di più del mero sesso. Ma non troppo.. 
Innamorarsi ma con misura.
Mi pare difficile che si trovi l'esatta gradazione di sentimento che vada bene a entrambi..


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi lui doveva innamorarsi ma poi incartarsela e sparire..?
> Perché se non si innamora ed erano solo scopate per evasione tu non ti saresti lasciata andare con un uno così. Ci doveva essere di più del mero sesso. Ma non troppo..
> Innamorarsi ma con misura.
> Mi pare difficile che si trovi l'esatta gradazione di sentimento che vada bene a entrambi..


Tu ora vivi all'estero ma immagina di vivere in Italia con una famiglia in Italia e di innamorarti di un'australiana, conosciuta in vacanza ma anche lei con famiglia e lavoro là, vivresti certamente questa relazione con la consapevolezza che potresti anche amarla alla follia ma lei non sarà mai tutta la tua vita e che gli altri aspetti, famiglia e lavoro, ti impediranno di trasferirti da lei.
Sarà un amore non necessariamente superficiale o funzionale ma certamente con la consapevolezza di avere dei limiti.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> E l'amante che ruolo ha in tutto questo? Un esperienza del passato che ora non serve più?
> Per riprendere un po' quello che ho scritto qui.
> Anche la mia amante la sento ridere e scherzare coi colleghi in ufficio. La immagino serena e allegra. Per questo apprezzerei che, come ha detto Lothar, si facesse di nebbia. Invece un paio di settimane fa mi scrive chiedendomi se avevo chiuso la casella di posta. Ma che gliene frega della casella di posta se ha deciso che nella sua vita io non ci devo stare?!?



No Fede sei tu che non ci vuoi stare ...
Come amante di Rosa non ci vuole stare ...
o tutto o niente 
ma se tieni veramente ad una persona ,alla sua felicità ,accetti il poco che ti può 
dare o guardare ogni sua azione come un qualcosa contro di te ...
guardarla sorridere e infastidirsi perché sorride ..guardarla con marito ooglie e pensare 
di essere stati usati...
e che cavoli tutti un in un modo o in un'altro ci si usa ...
un'alta persona deve a farci maturare ...coprire casa facciamo giusto o sbagliato ...
in molti modi civsi usa anche non accorgendoci di farlo...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2014)

Stare insieme per liberarsi dei figli.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## feather (22 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> e che cavoli tutti un in un modo o in un'altro ci si usa ...


Ma certo che tutti ci usiamo. Io non sto dibattendo sul fatto che mi abbia usato o meno. Sto dibattendo che se doveva scopare per poi sparire avrebbe fatto meglio a dirmelo dall'inzio qual'era la natura della relazione.


----------



## Leda (23 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ma certo che tutti ci usiamo. Io non sto dibattendo sul fatto che mi abbia usato o meno. Sto dibattendo che se doveva scopare per poi sparire avrebbe fatto meglio a dirmelo dall'inzio qual'era la natura della relazione.


Ma tesoro, porta pazienza, tu all'inizio le hai detto: "Scopiamo solo se staremo insieme per tutta la vita"? Non credo proprio, no? I sentimenti, e le relazioni nelle quali si dispiegano, sono materia viva, che evolve: non è detto che si sappia fin dalla partenza dove si andrà a parare. 

E poi, ammettiamo che lei ti avesse promesso che avreste lasciato i rispettivi consorti e vi sareste messi insieme: e se a te non fosse stato bene? Per il solo fatto che qualcuno ci prospetti qualcosa la responsabilità di ciò che accade è sua? Non credo. Si dice di sì a ciò che piace e interessa, ma quel che ci piace e ci interessa è roba nostra, non sua.

A meno che tu non voglia affermare che non ti saresti concesso nel momento in cui lei avesse manifestato di desiderare una storiella disimpegnata, ma dubito che tu voglia dir questo.

Se per caso ti trastulli con la fantasia che se avessi saputo dal principio come si sarebbero evolute le cose ti saresti difeso di più, lascia che ti dica che è proprio il fatto di non esserti protetto che ha fatto emergere qualcosa di te che sennò sarebbe rimasto sepolto per chissà quanto ancora. Forse non sei ancora pronto, ma vedrai che tra un po' la ringrazierai, e per averti riconsegnato a te stesso e per essersi poi tolta provvidenzialmente di torno.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma tesoro, porta pazienza, tu all'inizio le hai detto: "Scopiamo solo se staremo insieme per tutta la vita"? Non credo proprio, no? I sentimenti, e le relazioni nelle quali si dispiegano, sono materia viva, che evolve: non è detto che si sappia fin dalla partenza dove si andrà a parare.
> 
> E poi, *ammettiamo che lei ti avesse promesso che avreste lasciato i rispettivi consorti e vi sareste messi insieme: e se a te non fosse stato bene? Per il solo fatto che qualcuno ci prospetti qualcosa la responsabilità di ciò che accade è sua?* Non credo. Si dice di sì a ciò che piace e interessa, ma quel che ci piace e ci interessa è roba nostra, non sua.
> 
> ...


Non per infierire ma entrambi gli amanti sposati promesse più solenni le avevano già fatte ad altri


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma tesoro, porta pazienza, tu all'inizio le hai detto: "Scopiamo solo se staremo insieme per tutta la vita"? Non credo proprio, no? I sentimenti, e le relazioni nelle quali si dispiegano, sono materia viva, che evolve: non è detto che si sappia fin dalla partenza dove si andrà a parare.
> 
> E poi, ammettiamo che lei ti avesse promesso che avreste lasciato i rispettivi consorti e vi sareste messi insieme: e se a te non fosse stato bene? Per il solo fatto che qualcuno ci prospetti qualcosa la responsabilità di ciò che accade è sua? Non credo. Si dice di sì a ciò che piace e interessa, ma quel che ci piace e ci interessa è roba nostra, non sua.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Leda (23 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non per infierire ma entrambi gli amanti sposati promesse più solenni le avevano già fatte ad altri


Eh, abbiamo detto che i sentimenti e le relazioni sono materia viva, che evolve


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Eh, abbiamo detto che i sentimenti e le relazioni sono materia viva, che evolve


Concordo. Però era un infierire su Feather che su dichiarazioni dell'amante basava il suo risentimento e quello stesso metro non usa né per sé né per lei come impegnati in un matrimonio.


----------



## Leda (23 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. Però era un infierire su Feather che su dichiarazioni dell'amante basava il suo risentimento e quello stesso metro non usa né per sé né per lei come impegnati in un matrimonio.


Eh, son tutti gay con il deretano degli altri :up:


----------



## feather (24 Febbraio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> A meno che tu non voglia affermare che non ti saresti concesso nel momento in cui lei avesse manifestato di desiderare una storiella disimpegnata, ma dubito che tu voglia dir questo.


No, lei è così bella che ci sarei andato a letto comunque, solo avrei evitato con cautela di lasciarmi andare all'ammmore.



Leda ha detto:


> Se per caso ti trastulli con la fantasia che se avessi saputo dal principio come si sarebbero evolute le cose ti saresti difeso di più, lascia che ti dica che è proprio il fatto di non esserti protetto che ha fatto emergere qualcosa di te che sennò sarebbe rimasto sepolto per chissà quanto ancora.


E il guadagno quale sarebbe? Il tutto è ritornato sepolto lì dov'era. Non serve, lei non lo ha voluto e da solo, senza un soggetto sul quale riversarlo è inutile.
L'unico risultato permanente di questa relazione è la consapevolezza della natura del mio matrimonio. Che prima ignoravo e ora conosco. 



Leda ha detto:


> Forse non sei ancora pronto, ma vedrai che tra un po' la ringrazierai, e per averti riconsegnato a te stesso e per essersi poi tolta provvidenzialmente di torno.


Io continuo a non capire perché dovrei ringraziarla per avermi buttato nel cassonetto dell'umido della sua vita. O "riconsegnato a me stesso" per usare una tua felice perifrasi. Mi ha assaggiato e poi sputato. Il ringraziamento a cosa dovrebbe andare?
Per carità, la vita è sua e sceglie quello che più la fa felice, ma ringraziarla pure...


----------



## feather (24 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non per infierire ma entrambi gli amanti sposati promesse più solenni le avevano già fatte ad altri


Ma certo. Mai pensato neanche per un istante che mia moglie non abbia tutti i diritti di incazzarsi e buttarmi fuori di casa. 
Quando le ho detto che non la amavo mi aspettavo qualcosa del genere in effetti.
Lo so cosa le ho promesso e so di esser venuto meno a quella promessa.
E quindi? Dovrei continuare imperterrito a vivere onorando una promessa che non mi rispecchia?

E poi non dire: "non per infierire" appena prima di infierire  
Che una punta di soddisfazione te la dà... :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ma certo. Mai pensato neanche per un istante che mia moglie non abbia tutti i diritti di incazzarsi e buttarmi fuori di casa.
> Quando le ho detto che non la amavo mi aspettavo qualcosa del genere in effetti.
> Lo so cosa le ho promesso e so di esser venuto meno a quella promessa.
> E quindi? Dovrei continuare imperterrito a vivere onorando una promessa che non mi rispecchia?
> ...


Non era un riferimento a tua moglie ma all'amante che a te avrà fatto credere cose non vere ma proprio come le ha fatte credere al marito e come tu le hai fatte credere a tua moglie. Ergo, non ci si può rammaricare per aver avuto motivo di illudersi perché l'avete fatto entrambi con altri.
Adesso è per infierire :carneval:


----------



## feather (25 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non era un riferimento a tua moglie ma all'amante che a te avrà fatto credere cose non vere ma proprio come le ha fatte credere al marito e come tu le hai fatte credere a tua moglie. Ergo, non ci si può rammaricare per aver avuto motivo di illudersi perché l'avete fatto entrambi con altri.
> Adesso è per infierire :carneval:


Al marito doveva mentire per non perdere la sua vita confortevole. Con me non aveva motivo di mentire. Sono due cose diverse.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Al marito doveva mentire per non perdere la sua vita confortevole. Con me non aveva motivo di mentire. Sono due cose diverse.


C'è un sacco di gente che mente anche e soprattutto a sè stessa, mon ami. Pensa un po'...


----------



## lolapal (25 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Al marito doveva mentire per non perdere la sua vita confortevole. Con me non aveva motivo di mentire. Sono due cose diverse.


Scusa, feather, se entro così a gamba tesa, ma... tu sei più ingenuo di me! Ed è tutto dire! 

:amici:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Al marito doveva mentire per non perdere la sua vita confortevole. Con me non aveva motivo di mentire. Sono due cose diverse.


Chi mente (a sé, agli altri, a tutti) ha i suoi motivi per farlo.


----------



## disincantata (25 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ma certo. Mai pensato neanche per un istante che mia moglie non abbia tutti i diritti di incazzarsi e buttarmi fuori di casa.
> Quando le ho detto che non la amavo mi aspettavo qualcosa del genere in effetti.
> *Lo so cosa le ho promesso *e so di esser venuto meno a quella promessa.
> E quindi? Dovrei continuare imperterrito a vivere onorando una promessa che non mi rispecchia?
> ...



Tutti sbagliamo, quindi dovresti essere più comprensivo anche con la tua ex-amante.


----------



## feather (26 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tutti sbagliamo, quindi dovresti essere più comprensivo anche con la tua ex-amante.


Si ho capito, ma almeno lo dicesse chiaro.. "Mi sono sbagliata, per te non provo amore ma solo una tenerezza scopereccia."
Invece ufficialmente lei mi ama e io dovrei aspettare la vecchiaia per averla al mio fianco. E questa mi sembra una presa per il culo.


----------



## sienne (26 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Si ho capito, ma almeno lo dicesse chiaro.. "Mi sono sbagliata, per te non provo amore ma solo una tenerezza scopereccia."
> Invece ufficialmente lei mi ama e io dovrei aspettare la vecchiaia per averla al mio fianco. E questa mi sembra una presa per il culo.


Ciao

se è come dice, significa solo, che antepone altre cose all'amore ... 
già solo da qui, si capisce ... che siete molto diversi e che per forza di cose,
uno dei due ... soffrirebbe molto, perché certe intese o ci sono o non ci sono ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se è come dice, significa solo, che antepone altre cose all'amore ...
> già solo da qui, si capisce ... che siete molto diversi e che per forza di cose,
> ...


Non è neppure detto che abbia torto lei.
Se si soffre in un matrimonio non capisco perché starci ma se non si soffre capisco che possa esserci chi scelga di starci per tutta un'altra serie di considerazioni, principalmente i figli. Se può essere etico lasciarsi, come dice il post d'apertura, può ben esserlo stare insieme.


----------



## sienne (27 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è neppure detto che abbia torto lei.
> Se si soffre in un matrimonio non capisco perché starci ma se non si soffre capisco che possa esserci chi scelga di starci per tutta un'altra serie di considerazioni, principalmente i figli. Se può essere etico lasciarsi, come dice il post d'apertura, può ben esserlo stare insieme.



Ciao Bruni,

:up: ... certissimo!

Lei antepone solo, un'altro amore,
che è più che giustificato ... 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (27 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi mente (a sé, agli altri, a tutti) ha i suoi motivi per farlo.


Spesso si mente perché il peso della verità e' insostenibile


----------



## disincantata (27 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Si ho capito, ma almeno lo dicesse chiaro.. "Mi sono sbagliata, per te non provo amore ma solo una tenerezza scopereccia."
> Invece ufficialmente lei mi ama e io dovrei aspettare la vecchiaia per averla al mio fianco. E questa mi sembra una presa per il culo.


Non sapevo l'ultimo particolare. In ogni caso lei ha deciso di restare in famiglia quindi  se non ti sta bene averla come amante, sempre lei sia  disponibile a quel ruolo, e' inutile rimuginare sui particolari, chi ha sbagliato di piu tra voi due, dimenticando che per primi avete sbagliato verso i vostri coniugi e verso i vostri figli.

Smuoviti. Ti danneggi da solo.


----------



## feather (27 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Smuoviti.


Smuoviti facendo cosa? Andando dove?


----------



## disincantata (27 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Smuoviti facendo cosa? Andando dove?



Intanto cancellando la tua ex-amante come unica possibilità di felicità e realizzazione;

Provando a restare da solo senza fare calcoli algebrici sulla convenienza, parlandone con tua moglie, senza ambiguità.

Cominciando a vivere con entusiasmo e senza catalogare mentalmente tutte le caratteristiche che dovrebbe avere una donna per te, ma aprendoti a chi incontri senza pregiudizi, facendo cose che ti soddisfano.

Non cercare una donna da copertina, ma una vera donna.  

Vuoi ritrovarti tra dieci anni ancora a chiederti come agire per stare bene????


----------



## feather (28 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non cercare una donna da copertina, ma una vera donna.


Ma io non cerco una da copertina, cerco una che mi stimoli il cervello. Che è rarissima e per di più disposta a stare con me, ancora più rara.
Ne ho trovate due per miracolo che si sono defilate.


----------



## disincantata (28 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ma io non cerco una da copertina, cerco una che mi stimoli il cervello. Che è rarissima e per di più disposta a stare con me, ancora più rara.
> Ne ho trovate due per miracolo che si sono defilate.



Non c'è due senza tre, vedrai che arriverà, se ritroverai entusiasmo per la vita in generale.

Dicevo 'donna da copertina' perchè hai rimarcato molte volte 'bellissima', che non guasta, ma non è determinante per un intesa vera.

Contano ben altre cose per attrarsi.


----------



## feather (28 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non c'è due senza tre, vedrai che arriverà


E si defilerà come le altre. Perché il dipendente affettivo fa così, si lega a donne impossibili per autoalimentare la sofferenza.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> E si defilerà come le altre. Perché il dipendente affettivo fa così, si lega a donne impossibili per autoalimentare la sofferenza.


Purtroppo la penso in modo simile a te...
Non che tu sia un dipendente affettivo senza speranza, no, davvero, ma fino a che aspetti la salvatrice, e la carichi di questa responsabilità immensa, ogni donna sana di mente scapperebbe... perchè lo avverte.
Una donna come la vuoi tu cerca un compagno, non un essere da salvare...

Quindi, prima devi salvarti da solo. E poi avrai bisogno di un grosso randello di ulivo per allontanare le donne.

non scherzo, funziona sempre così.


----------



## feather (28 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Purtroppo la penso in modo simile a te...
> Non che tu sia un dipendente affettivo senza speranza, no, davvero, ma fino a che aspetti la salvatrice, e la carichi di questa responsabilità immensa, ogni donna sana di mente scapperebbe... perchè lo avverte.
> Una donna come la vuoi tu cerca un compagno, non un essere da salvare...
> 
> ...


A parte il ramo d'ulivo per il resto condivido. Purtroppo. 
La donna che vorrei non vuole uno da salvare ma uno già salvato. 
Il giorno che capisco come si fa provvedo.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> A parte il ramo d'ulivo per il resto condivido. Purtroppo.
> La donna che vorrei non vuole uno da salvare ma uno già salvato.
> Il giorno che capisco come si fa provvedo.




Penso che lo capirai.
Bene o male, tutti lo capiscono, a un certo punto. A un certo punto, qualcosa fa "click" e il proprio atteggiamento cambia, e si prende la giusta strada. 
L'unica cosa che preclude questo... è la disperazione. La convinzione che nulla potrà mai cambiare.
Rigirarsi nella propria sofferenza ed immobilismo per paura di altri fallimenti, rigettare ogni suggerimento di possibili strade, rifiutare di provare cose nuove.
Rassegnarsi.
Se ti siedi, di certo non vai da nessuna parte.

Almeno, combatti questa rassegnazione... smetti di scrivere e dirti che non cambierà mai nulla.. basta! E non dico basta scriverlo qui, ma quando il pensiero ti entra in testa urla e digli "BASTA! NON TI ASCOLTO!!! LALALALALALALA"
e ancora, e ancora.
Fino a che quel pensiero si stufa.


----------



## disincantata (1 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> E si defilerà come le altre. Perché il dipendente affettivo fa così, si lega a donne impossibili per autoalimentare la sofferenza.



Non esistono donne o uomini impossibili, solo modi di porsi con loro.


----------



## feather (7 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Spesso si mente perché il peso della verità e' insostenibile


Fortuna che la verità se ne fotte. E alla fine i conti ce li dovrai fare comunque.


----------



## Leda (7 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Fortuna che la verità se ne fotte. E alla fine i conti ce li dovrai fare comunque.


Quoto e approvo :up:


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2014)

http://www.lastampa.it/2014/03/27/c...eparazione-1fMooOaCZ8cTL09j96S5JN/pagina.html


----------



## Gian (27 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> http://www.lastampa.it/2014/03/27/c...eparazione-1fMooOaCZ8cTL09j96S5JN/pagina.html



non mi piacciono molto i Coldplay, ma pare che Martin riscuota un notevole successo
tra le donne....un gran bel tipo.
peccato, si perde la Paltrow, veramente una bellissima donna.
Come vedete, nessuno è immune a questo serio "incidente" della vita
e chi si illude di non essere toccato dal problema, un giorno o l'altro,
si sbaglia di grosso.
comunque 11 anni non sono pochi, sono durati tutto sommato.


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> non mi piacciono molto i Coldplay, ma pare che Martin riscuota un notevole successo
> tra le donne....un gran bel tipo.
> peccato, si perde la Paltrow, veramente una bellissima donna.
> Come vedete, nessuno è immune a questo serio "incidente" della vita
> ...


LA PALTROW È STATA TRADITA?! E poi mi lamento io....hahaha!


----------

